# EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2005)

Auf Grund einer Beschwerde der Firma Ofenloch haben wir das ursprüngliche Thema oben genannten Titels entfernt.

Es kann über die im Ursprungsthread genannten Vorgänge selbstverständlich diskutiert werden.

Allerdings solle man dabei immer das geltende Recht beachten um sich als User nicht einer Strafanzeige auszusetzen. 

Das bedeutet vor allem:
Keine Beleidigungen, Verleumdungen, Veröffentlichung von Faxen, Mails etc. ohne Zustimmung des Absenders, Urheberrechte ctc......

Die entsprechenden Fakten kann man auch ohne oben genannte Rechtsbrüche darstellen - dazu braucht es keine persönlichen Angriffe und/oder Beleidigungen, Verleumdungen etc...

Ob und was eine entsprechende Beleidigung/Verleumdung etc. ist, entscheidet in aller Regel ein Gericht.

Um unsere Member vor entsprechenden Klagen seitens der Firma Ofenloch zu schützen, wurde der Beitrag unsichtbar geschaltet.

Das ist kein Verbot dieses Thema zu diskutieren, sondern nur der Hinweis dies entsprechend sowohl der Boardregeln wie auch des geltenden Rechtes zu tun!


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) und die Abzocke!!*

Tja, bestimmte Dinge zu erwähnen, könnten natürlich deren gesamtes Geschäftsprinzip gefährden, welches wohl darauf augebaut zu sein scheint, Dinge auf den ersten Blick günstig anzubieten und über in den AGBs versteckt genannte Zusatzkosten trotzdem Kasse zu machen, insofern ist die Beschwerde für mich durchaus nachvollziehbar, sagt aber meiner Meinung nach eher etwas über deren Geschäftsmethoden aus als über die User, die sich darüber zurecht beschweren.

Kurzum: Man mag es meiner Meinung nach offensichtlich nicht zu sehr, dass deren Geschäftspraktiken publik werden und allzu vielen Leuten bekannt werden. |rolleyes 

ich komme daher für mich zu dem Schluss, dass diese Form der Abwicklung auch zukünftig kaum geändert werden dürfte, sondern man diesem Treiben - durch die Bewerde möglichst unbekannt gehalten - auch weiterhin nachzugehen gedenkt.

Dies zeugt für mich also nicht von Einsicht, sondern eher von einem Motto "weiter so". 

Es mag jeder für sich selber entscheiden, ob er Verkäufern, die sich solcher Geschäftsmethoden bedienen, die zwar rechtlich zu sein scheinen, aber durch Lücken in der Gesetzgebung wenig transparent den tatsächlichen Preis auf den ersten Blick nennen, weiterhin sein Vertrauen schenken möchte. Viele andere Verkäufer - auch bei e-bay- zeigen uns, dass es so nicht sein müsste, dass es durchaus auch anders geht und dass deren Zielsetzung hinsichtlich der auf den ersten Blick erkennbaren Preise eine andere ist. 

Ich hoffe, dieser Beitrag entspricht der Forderung der besagten Firma. er spiegelt lediglich meine persönliche Meinung wider und solange ich damit niemanden Beleidige oder fälschlicherweise beschuldige, steht mir laut Gesetz das Recht zur freien Meinunsgäußerung auch zu. Ich persönlich würde bei einer solchen Firma nichts kaufen. ich persönlich finde, dass die Preise sehr verdeckt, verwirrend und nicht transparent deklariert sind. Ich persönlich würde mir wünschen, dass eine solche Firma möglichst schnell umdenkt, anstatt sich zu beschweren, dass man darauf aufmerksam macht, dass diese Methoden nicht von jedem als fair empfunden werden.


----------



## feedex (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Darf man das nun so auslegen, dass hier eine gewisse Fa. (die ich nicht näher nennen möchte) die genannten Geschäftspraktiken (die ich ebenfalls nicht näher erläutern möchte) beizubehalten gedenkt und stattdessen den Boardbetreibern mit rechtlichen Konsequenzen gedroht haben könnte?


----------



## doggie (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

...und die negativen Bewertungen werden immer mehr....................|kopfkrat 


http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs-de

PS: Muss ich für dieses post jetzt ins Gefängnis?:c


----------



## havkat (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

@feedex

Wie gesagt.
Es geht hier um den Schutz der user.


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



			
				feedex schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man das nun so auslegen, dass hier eine gewisse Fa. (die ich nicht näher nennen möchte) die genannten Geschäftspraktiken (die ich ebenfalls nicht näher erläutern möchte) beizubehalten gedenkt und stattdessen dem Boardbetreibern mit rechtlichen Konsequenzen gedroht haben könnte?


Bingo feedex, genau so scheint es zu sein... Ich halte es da mit dem Götz von Berlichingen und werde an meiner bisheringen Praxis festhalten und Angebote einer gewissen Fa. bei ebay ignorieren...

In diesem Sinne #h


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> @feedex
> 
> Wie gesagt.
> Es geht hier um den Schutz der user.


 
So wie ich das verstehe (was natürlich nicht unbedingt richtig sein muss, sondern nur mein persönlicher Eindruck ist), scheint diese Firma wohl damit gedroht zu haben, die betreffenden User zu verklagen, wenn sie weiterhin behaupten, diese Firma würde betrügen. Wie gesagt, nur ein persönlicher Eindruck und nur meine subjektive Meinung, die ich natürlich auch ohne jemanden zu beleidigen oder falsch zu beklagen so äußern darf.|rolleyes


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Dieses Thema betrachten zurzeit 17 Personen. (15 registrierte Benutzer *und 2 Gäste*) 

Ich hoffe doch inständig, dass auch die beiden Gäste die bisherigen Beiträge als persönliche Meinung und deren rechtlich zugestandene Äußerung erkennen. |rolleyes


----------



## RIPPER (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Moin Moin
es gibt soviele seriöse Anbieter bei eBay, wo ich auch bestelle, und nie Probs hatte.
Ausserdem gibt es da ja auch seit neuerem die Funktion, sich die Bewertungen einzeln anzusehen, dh. nur Negativ, oder neutral und Positiv. hab mir die Bewertungen des ...... angeschaut, bevor ich bestellt habe (sollte man unbedingt machen)kann es echt nicht verstehen, wenn man sich vorher schlau macht ? Bei solchen Anbietern etwas zu bestellen. Die Negativ Bewertungen des..... nicht genannten Anbieters, sollten doch wohl genug Auskunft darüber geben diesen Anbieter zu meiden und seien die Angebote noch so günstig. So killt mich, ist aber so hatte noch nie Probs da.( Vorher etwas geschaut#6 und man ist etwas sicherer) oki kann ja noch kommen (sag niemals nie)

Mfg Ronny


----------



## dcpolo (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Ich hatte erst überlegt bei der Fa. GutBiss (oder so ähnlich...) einen 20kg Sack Futter zu bestellen. Da ich aber hier gelesen hab, was dort gängige Geschäftspraxis zu sein scheint, werde ich lieber 10€ mehr ausgeben und das Zeug wo anders ordern...

Wenn ich einen Futtermittelladen hätte, dann würde ich vielleicht auch in Erwägung ziehen, dass ich im größen deutschsprachigen Anglerforum mir ganz ganz schnell Antipathien einhandeln kann... Viele potentielle Angler (= Käufer )werden so abgeschreckt...#d 

*Aber Jungs*: Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter, die Futter mischen können....


----------



## Carp4Fun (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Ups, was sehe ich denn da? -Bei der o.g. Firma bin ich sogar eingetragener Kunde und der Katalog liegt neben mir im Regal... |rotwerden 

Soeben hab ich mir dann doch gleich mal ein paar Bewertungen von denen angeschaut, um mir eine eigene Meinung bilden zu können! Da ich ein solches "Vorgehen" gegen potentielle Kunden meines Erachtens nicht weiter unterstützen kann und möchte, spiele ich doch tatsächlich mit dem Gedanken, mit diesem Katalog meinem Kamin mal so richtig einzuheizen!:m 


PS: Alles nur meine ausdrückliche persönliche Meinung!#6 


Gruß Carp4Fun


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Ein Interessentenforum wo sich Menschen mit gleichen Interessen nicht frei unterhalten dürfen... Echt ganz großes Kino!  :r 

Ich mag recht oder unrecht haben aber meiner Meinung nach 
ist das echter Mist!

Leider muss ich mich hier so förmlich ausdrücken da mein ****** Vorrat leider am 5ten des Monats schon aufgebraucht ist  |supergri 

*Allgemein Ebay*
Zu dem möchte ich jedem Interessenten der überlegt ein Geschäft bei Ebay zu tätigen dringlichst dazu raten die Negativbewertungen und die Kommentare des Bewerteten zu sichten und auch auf Formulierungen zu achten.


----------



## Rotauge (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



			
				dcpolo schrieb:
			
		

> *Aber Jungs*: Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter, die Futter mischen können....




*lol* So ist das. Ran an die schönen Töchter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



> Ein Interessentenforum wo sich Menschen mit gleichen Interessen nicht frei unterhalten dürfen... Echt ganz großes Kino!


Darf man im Rahmen der Boardregeln und des geltenden Rechtes!
Dies bei den entsprechenden Formulierungen beachten und es gibt keine Probleme.


----------



## tidecutter (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

man darf nicht vergessen, daß es nicht mehr ist wie früher als das internet quasi noch rechtsfreier raum war. das ist ja längst nicht mehr so. deshalb ist die maßnahme doch verständlich.


----------



## rebutia (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Interessiert diesen Anbieter nun plötzlich doch, was in Internetforen diskutier wird (ich dachte doch eigentlich nicht  ;+  ;+  |supergri ). Auch meiner Meinung  nach sind die Versandkosten dieses Anbieters bei ebay "nicht userfreundlich" (um es einmal neutral auszudrücken). Der Ton der Bewertungen der Kunden ist meiner Meinung  nach auch noch verbesserungsbedürftig (um es wieder neutral auszudrücken). Ich habe daher nun entgültig von meinem Recht als Verbraucher Gebrauch gemacht und auch den Mailorder-Katalog dieses Anbieters in den Müll geworfen (dies brauch ich nicht neutral auszudrücken). Ob andere im Board dies nun auch tun sollten, muß ich natürlich deren Urteil überlassen.....  #c  #c


----------



## rudlinger (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

#d 





			
				tidecutter schrieb:
			
		

> verständlich.


 #d 
Na ich weiss ja nicht. Biste ein Abzocker wirst in Deutschland geschützt. Na aber hallo!!
Ich kauf einfach dort nichts und fertsch der Laden.  #d


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Ich habe schon viel bei ebay gekauft und auch verkauft, bis jetzt habe ich nicht eine einzige negative Bewertung bekommen und erst zweimal neutral abgegeben (neutral wegen Nichtbezahlten Artikeln mit anschließender Verwarnung des betreffenden Käufers durch ebay, da ich aber meine Gebühren durch ebay erstattet bekam, habe ich auf negative Bewretungen verzichtet)

Es ist wie überall im Leben, "Wie es in den Wald reinschallt, so schallt es auch wieder heraus".

Für mich sind einige Anbieter bei ebay "gestorben" und seien sie noch so günstig.

Das jetzt hier mit Rechtlichen Konsequenzen gedroht wird, zeigt meiner Meinung nach nur, daß man bei einer gewissen Firma keinen Wert auf gepflegtes Miteinander und argumentative Kommunikation legt, sondern sein eigenes Süppchen kochen will und Kundenmeinungen ignoriert...
Irgendwann wird sich ein solches Verhalten gegenüber den eigenen Kunden aber rächen und die Kunden werden ausbleiben...

Naja, nicht mein Problem, wie schon geschrieben wurde "Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter die Futter mischen können..." Wir sind ein freies Land in dem jeder kaufen kann bei wem er will.


----------



## Pilkman (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Komisch, ich hatte auch mal gelesen, dass es einigen Anbietern - keine Ahnung wen ich hier genau meinen soll  - total egal ist, was im Anglerboard über sie an Vorwürfen zu gewissen Geschäftpraktiken und Umgangsformen mit den Kunden geschrieben wird.

Hmm, muss ich mich wohl total verlesen haben...   :m

Und nun auf zu den anderen Töchtern...   :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Bitte immer weiterhin dran denken die entsprechenden Boardregeln und geltendes Recht einzuhalten!!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

23 registrierte user betrachten dieses Thema... O Gäste...

Ich weiß nicht, wenn man als Firma soviel "Gegenwind" bekommt, sollte man sich schon mal irgendwie Gedanken machen...


----------



## Arcanion (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte immer weiterhin dran denken die entsprechenden Boardregeln und geltendes Recht einzuhalten!!!



Geltendes Recht? Normalerweise kann ich jemanden, der mich durch uebertriebene Zusatzkosten abzockt und mich daraufhin noch per Mail anpampt auch auf §1 des Grundgesetzes verklagen, weil ich dadurch meine Wuerde angetastet fuehle...nur bringts was?
Genauso siehts mit solchen Absichtserklaerungen aus: Kosten viel Geld und gibt dann nur einen Unterlassungsbescheid. Hunde die bellen, beissen i.d.R. nicht. Aber wir wollen das mal nicht herausfordern und das AB oder Usern des Boards nicht durch unsachgemaesse Beleidigungen in Verruf bringen. Gesagt wurde eh schon alles.


----------



## Hoad (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



			
				rebutia schrieb:
			
		

> Interessiert diesen Anbieter nun plötzlich doch, was in Internetforen diskutier wird (ich dachte doch eigentlich nicht ;+ ;+ |supergri ).


genau das habe ich auch gedacht.die wollten doch eigentlich erst im winter und nur wenn sie mal viel zeit hätten, hier vielleicht mal lesen |supergri  
es scheint so, als ob der winter dieses jahr früher kommt


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



			
				Hoad schrieb:
			
		

> genau das habe ich auch gedacht.die wollten doch eigentlich erst im winter und nur wenn sie mal viel zeit hätten, hier vielleicht mal lesen |supergri
> es scheint so, als ob der winter dieses jahr früher kommt


 
Nunja, vielleicht spiegeln sich ja Geschäftsmethoden, Bewertungen und Leumund inzwischen doch im Umsatz wider und man hat vielleicht doch etwas früher als zunächst erwartet die Zeit zum lesen gefunden?|rolleyes


----------



## wörni (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch, ich hatte auch mal gelesen, dass es einigen Anbietern - keine Ahnung wen ich hier genau meinen soll  - total egal ist, was im Anglerboard über sie an Vorwürfen zu gewissen Geschäftpraktiken und Umgangsformen mit den Kunden geschrieben wird.
> 
> Hmm, muss ich mich wohl total verlesen haben...   :m
> 
> Und nun auf zu den anderen Töchtern...   :m




Wirklich witzig  #6 

Vielleicht konnte man in der Firmenzentrale doch einen KLEINEN Rückgang bei den Bestellungen verzeichnen  #c  :m  |supergri


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



			
				wörni schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich witzig #6
> 
> Vielleicht konnte man in der Firmenzentrale doch einen KLEINEN Rückgang bei den Bestellungen verzeichnen #c :m |supergri


 
Glaub ich kaum, immerhin schien man sich doch zeitweilig seiner Geschäftspolitik doch sehr sicher zu sein. |rolleyes


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

So und nun fahr ich erst mal Futter und einiges Zubehör kaufen beim Händler. Entgegen so manch anderer Firma, von der man ab und an hört oder liest, hat der auch nicht irgendwo im Kleingedruckten der AGBs stehen, dass man beim Verlassen des Ladens auf jeden Artikel eine Art Handlinggebühr bezahlen muss. |supergri


----------



## xonnel (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Ich finds schade, dass der alte Thread entfernt (unsichtbar) geschaltet wurde.
Damit hat dieser Ebay Anbieter doch letztlich nur sein Ziel erreicht, Kritik an seiner Verkaufsweise wurde unterdrückt, Informationen sind für recherchierende Boardies nicht mehr abrufbar.

Die Mitglieder des Boardes zu schützen, kann ich als Argument nicht akzeptieren.
Hier bekennen sich viele User in etlichen Threads z.B. zur C&R und machen damit recht deutlich, dass auf die gesetzliche Lage gepfiffen wird.  Kein Moderator schützt diese User - wo bleibt da die Balance bzw. Objektivität ?

Ansonsten denke ich, dass jeder für seine Äusserungen selbst verantwortlich ist, im realen Leben genau so wie hier im Board.


----------



## Hoad (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

also ich finde, man kann auch aus diesem tread noch genug herrauslesen. und wer fragen hat, kann doch per pm nachhaken


----------



## feedex (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



			
				xonnel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds schade, dass der alte Thread entfernt (unsichtbar) geschaltet wurde.
> Damit hat dieser Ebay Anbieter doch letztlich nur sein Ziel erreicht, Kritik an seiner Verkaufsweise wurde unterdrückt, Informationen sind für recherchierende Boardies nicht mehr abrufbar.


 
Dazu ein ganz klares Jein!
Einerseits ist es natürlich schade, das die vielen, informativen Beiträge mit dem alten Thread verschwunden sind.
Andererseits hat dadurch die ganze Story wieder reichlich an Schwung gewonnen und ist wieder voll im Tagesgeschehen!
Wenn ich also davon ausgehe, das hier die Fa. ****loch vermutlich interveniert hat, um die schlechte Publicity zu vermeiden - wurde das exakte Gegenteil erreicht!

Hier möchte ich den Mod's danken, das ein Hinweis auf die Löschung des Threads eingestellt wurde. Ich hätte es bedauert, wenn das Thema "sang- und klanglos" verschwunden wäre.

Ich wage zu behaupten, das sich sicher auch dieser Thread hier früher oder später aufgeschaukelt und den Tonfall des Vorgängers annehmen wird....


----------



## sammycr65 (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



			
				Hoad schrieb:
			
		

> also ich finde, man kann auch aus diesem tread noch genug herrauslesen. und wer fragen hat, kann doch per pm nachhaken



#6#6#6

Außerdem gibt es ja noch die Ebay-Suchfunktion und man kann
suchen ... und finden ... und lesen ... und sich sein Urteil bilden!


----------



## cockatrice77 (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Ich konnte mir auf jeden Fall mein eigenes Bild machen hier im Board machen. Ich denke, dass das auch jeder andere Boardie konnte. 

Es ist doch nett, dass man hier immer wieder Erfahrungsberichte liest, die einem verdeutlichen, worauf man beim angeln alles achten sollte (vom Kauf der Ausrüstung bis zur Verwertung des Fisches). Dafür liebe ich dieses Board :m


----------



## Case (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Es scheint für einen Internet-Anbieter von Angelgerät doch nicht völlig egal egal zu sein was in einem Internet-Forum für Angler geschrieben wird. 

Grins
Case


----------



## Achim_68 (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Es scheint für einen Internet-Anbieter von Angelgerät doch nicht völlig egal egal zu sein was in einem Internet-Forum für Angler geschrieben wird.
> 
> Grins
> Case



obwohl sich ein gewisser Internet-Anbieter doch so sicher war.....  |rolleyes


----------



## Achim_68 (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



			
				feedex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wage zu behaupten, das sich sicher auch dieser Thread hier früher oder später aufgeschaukelt und den Tonfall des Vorgängers annehmen wird....



das will ich nicht hoffen..... |evil: 
Boardies können sich im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Internet-Usern doch benehmen, oder?


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Ich habe gerade mal im Internet gesurft und bin "rein zufällig" |rolleyes über eine Stellenausschreibung gefallen, in der man eine(n) Sachbearbeiter/in sucht für irgendwelche Internetabwicklungen, Reklamationen, Zahlungsverkehr etc. sucht|kopfkrat 


Kurz danach war ich mal bei E-bay und habe dort bei einem willkürlich ausgewählten Angelversand mal die Bewertungen der letzten Zeit gesichtet und mir fiel auf, dass dort in jüngster Zeit die etwas zynischen Rückantworten sichtlich abgenommen haben. 

Ist vielleicht zu diesem Thema etwas O.T. weil ich ja nicht den hier behandelten Laden meine |rolleyes , aber vielleicht hab ich ja vielleicht den einen oder anderen User neugierig gemacht?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



			
				xonnel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds schade, dass der alte Thread entfernt (unsichtbar) geschaltet wurde.
> Damit hat dieser Ebay Anbieter doch letztlich nur sein Ziel erreicht, Kritik an seiner Verkaufsweise wurde unterdrückt, Informationen sind für recherchierende Boardies nicht mehr abrufbar.
> 
> Die Mitglieder des Boardes zu schützen, kann ich als Argument nicht akzeptieren.


Tut mir leid dass Du das nicht akzeptieren kannst/willst.
Es ist aber nun mal Fakt dass auch das Internet, somit das Anglerboard auch, kein rechtsfreier Raum ist.
Rechtlich ist es so dass wir bei entsprechenden Tatbeständen auf Verlangen Beiträge löschen müssen.
Letztlich liegt es an den Usern die Beiträge so zu gestalten, dass sie geltendem Recht (und den Boardregeln) entsprechen.

Statt also einfach "Dampf ablassen" erst überlegen wie man das so formulieren kann, dass es rechtskonform ist (siehe viele Beispiele in diesem Thread).

Dann gibt es auch keine Probleme mit löschen/editieren/unsichtbar schalten etc..

Also statt behaupten, beleidigen, verunglimpfen, zitieren aus Mails, Faxen etc. erst nachdenken, dann schreiben und ruhig auch den Konjunktiv verwenden.


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Statt also einfach "Dampf ablassen" erst überlegen wie man das so formulieren kann, dass es rechtskonform ist (siehe viele Beispiele in diesem Thread).
> .



Aber dann kriegt doch die Alte alles ab...  |supergri


----------



## The_Duke (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Interessant das alles zu lesen. 
Ein Kollege von mir hatte ebenfalls grade bis vor ein paar Tagen ebenfalls
Kontakt mit der genannten Firma.
Habe einiges davon mitbekommen und da ich diesen Kollegen sehr gut kenne,
weiß ich, daß er nicht zu Übertreibungen neigt, sondern eher besonnen ist.
Den Schriftwechsel seitens der Firma als nur unfreundlich zu bezeichnen, 
würde es nicht ganz treffen  (Kann man lesen wie man will :q)
Ich jedenfalls habe schon vor einiger Zeit auf Grund zurückliegender eigener Erfahrungen 
meine Kundendaten gemäß Datenschutzgesetz löschen lassen
und einer weiteren Speicherung und Verwendung widersprochen.
Scheint auch geklappt zu haben, da seit dieser Zeit keine Post mehr kam.
Übrigens...der Kollege hatte auch auf diesen jetzt unsichtbaren Thread 
verwiesen (nachdem ich ihn draufgeschubst hatte ) und ebenfalls zur 
Antwort bekommen, daß das die Firma nicht interessieren würde und sie....im
Gegenteil!...durch die Publicity einen sprunghaften Anstieg ihrer Bestellungen verzeichnen 
könnten....weswegen sie scheinbar jetzt diese Offensive gestartet haben, 
da sie sonst der zusätzlichen Flut an Bestellungen hilflos gegenüber stehen würden :q :q :q
Naja...zum Glück reguliert sich der Markt ja meist selbst...


----------



## Timmy (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Rechtskonform?????????????????? Geltendes Recht?????????????


-Ofenloch, bzw ein Mitarbeiter dieser Firma, beleidigt immer wiederkehrend seine Kunden (Das ist die Wahrheit und vor evtl. rechtlichen Konsequenzen habe ich keine Angst!!!).

-Ofenloch nimmt Handlinggebühren, die für viele nicht sofort erkennbar sind(Das ist die Wahrheit und vor evtl. rechtlichen Konsequenzen habe ich keine Angst!!!).

-Ofenloch ist aus logistischen Gründen oft nicht in der Lage, mehrere Artikel in einem Päckchen zu versenden, was die Lieferkosten deutlich erhöht. (Das ist die Wahrheit und vor evtl. rechtlichen Konsequenzen habe ich keine Angst!!!).

es gäbe noch so viel, aber jetzt gibts ESSEN!!!!!!!!!.................................

Ich bin mir sicher, daß hier noch einige Fakten "rechtskonform" und nach "geltendem Recht" dargelegt werden, was besagter Firma trotzdem, oder gerade deshalb nicht gefallen wird! 



Maaaaaaaaaaaaahlzeit!!!!!!!!!!!

Ach ja.............

-Bei Ofenloch kauf ich nie wieder ein|supergri .....ist das rechtskonform?


----------



## Nauke (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Ich hatte da schon eine Rute in Beobachtung

ich betone - hatte - #d


----------



## kanalbulle (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Was die da machen ist eindeutig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !
Die Firma  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 schadet sich nur selbst und dazu sage ich nur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
Mit frendlichen Grüßen und einen schönen Abend   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



|supergri|supergri


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Ich habe noch keine schlechten Erfahrung mit Ofenloch gemacht.
Wahrscheinlich bin ich ein Glückskind.
Bitte nicht schlagen!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Lachsy (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch keine schlechten Erfahrung mit Ofenloch gemacht.
> Wahrscheinlich bin ich ein Glückskind.
> Bitte nicht schlagen!
> Gruss Knurri!



ich auch nicht knurri, hab da noch nie bestellt , werde es auch NIE tun  |supergri 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Monte (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Ersteinmal ein Hallo an alle Boardies|wavey: 

Also ich hatte auch ein paar Artikel von der oben besagten Firma im Auge und muss sagen das ich echt froh bin diesen Thread gefunden zu haben:m 
Ich werde mit Sicherheit auch keine Artikel mehr bei denen kaufen.#d


----------



## chippog (5. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

wie sang doch der gute alte wader: "er rauchte einen joint, dick wie ein ofen****", nein, rohr wars nicht ****... gott ist das peinlich


----------



## Timmy (6. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Man hat dann gute Geschäfte gemacht, wenn die Kunden wiederkommen und nicht die Ware..............


Ich bezweifle, daß es viele Kunden gibt, die einen Fehler zwei mal machen. Durch diesen Thread werden hoffentlich viele davon abgehalten, ihn überhaupt zu begehen.


----------



## theactor (6. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

HI,

"peinlich" reicht da kaum aus... 
Die Wortwahl, der Ton, die Methode, die Art und Weise - erschreckend, dass eBay da mitmacht. Aber wenn der Rubel rollt...


----------



## RoterAdler (7. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Hallo,

da ich mich ein bissel als Verursacher der ganzen Diskusion ansehe möchte ich dazu nochmal Stellung nehmen. 

In den von mir bebotenen Auktionen sind die Mehrkosten nicht in den AGB´s aufgeführt gewesen (altes AuktionsLayout ). 

Dann macht der Ton die Musik !!! Die schon oft genannte Firma war zu keinerlei schlichtungen bereit und antwortete mit frechen Beleidigten Email´s.
Desweiteren habe ich es der Fa. ja angekündigt die Email´s und den gesamten Vorfall zu veröffentlichen (ist das nicht ein geschossenes Forum).Als Antwort Ehielt ich wieder eine Email der untersten Schublade aber ohne einen Einspruch dies zu unterlassen.
Also die Fa. darf beleidigen und sich über Ihre eigenen Regel hinwegsetzen nur wenn sich jemand darüber beschwert wird gleich ein Anwalt eingeschaltet .

Wen darf ich die Email´s denn zeigen? Nur Verwandschaft ersten Gardes ? 

Also bitte wer beschützt mich denn vor solchen Firmen?

Zum Schluß: Ich möchte nicht das dem Board oder Mitgliedern irgendwelche Nachteile oder unnötiger Ärger entsteht. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



> Also die Fa. darf beleidigen und sich über Ihre eigenen Regel hinwegsetzen nur wenn sich jemand darüber beschwert wird gleich ein Anwalt eingeschaltet .


In persönlichen Mails an Dich ist das eine Sache, wenns öffentlich wird, wie hier im Forum eben eine andere.
Emails unterliegen wie Briefe dem Briefgeheimnis und man darf sie ohne Zustimmung des Absenders nicht veröffentlichen oder wörtlich zitieren, höchsten sinngemäß.

Die Gesetze haben wir nicht gemacht, sondern zu befolgen.

Deswegen habe ich im Eingangsposting ja extra darauf hingewiesen, dass alles diskutiert werden kann, aber eben im Rahmen der Boardregeln und des geltenden Rechtes.


----------



## Gunnar. (7. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Hi Thomas,



> Emails unterliegen wie Briefe dem Briefgeheimnis und man darf sie ohne Zustimmung des Absenders nicht veröffentlichen oder wörtlich zitieren, höchsten sinngemäß.


Nicht ganz richtig.Mit dem Briefgeheimnis ist es zu Ende wenn die Mail , der Brief mich erreicht hat und ich sie geöffnet habe.Damit ist es in mein Eigentum übergegangen.Und damit kann ich machen was ich will. Auch veröffentlichen.Natürlich kann aber der Betreiber eines Forums (hier das AB ) gemäß Forumregel dieses verbieten.Und als Mitglied dieses Forums habe ich mich daran zu halten.
Achja, eine PN innerhalb eines Forums unterliegt generell nicht dem Briefgeheimnis.Ob Veröffentlichung oder nicht bestimmt wiederum der Bertreiber.
Diese ganze Geschichte habe ich in einem anderen Forum erlebt. Mit Anzeige , Polizei , Rechtsanwalt , Unterlassungserklärung bis hin zum rechtsgültigen Gerichtsbeschluß.......


----------



## Fotomanni (7. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Diese ganze Geschichte habe ich in einem anderen Forum erlebt. Mit Anzeige , Polizei , Rechtsanwalt , Unterlassungserklärung bis hin zum rechtsgültigen Gerichtsbeschluß.......


Da muß aber irgendwas ganz komisch gelaufen sein. Auch wenn das Briefgeheimnis hier nicht greift ist doch fast jeder Text urheberrechtlich geschützt. Und das verhindert eine veröffentlichung eines Briefes, einer Email oder PM weil der Absender ja der Urheber ist und der Veröffentlichung zustimmen muß.

Ist übrigens das Gleiche bei Artikeln in Foren oder im Usenet. Auch die dürfen nicht einfach einkassiert und woanders veröffentlicht werden. Ist auch schon mehrfach erfolgreich durchgefochten worden (ich weiß nur nicht ob auch vor Gericht). Nur an Google ist noch keiner gegangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



> Diese ganze Geschichte habe ich in einem anderen Forum erlebt. Mit Anzeige , Polizei , Rechtsanwalt , Unterlassungserklärung bis hin zum rechtsgültigen Gerichtsbeschluß


Würd mich interessieren, kannst Du mir da mal entsprechende Links/Unterlagen etc. zukommen lassen??

Davon ab ist im Anglerboard auf jeden Fall das veröffentlichen von PN`s /MAils verboten.

Unter andrem auch wegen der Auffassung verschiedener Anwälte, die man grob so zuusammen fassen könnte:

Gilt das Briefgeheimnis auch für elektronische Post? 
Im Prinzip Ja. 
Es gibt aber auch die Ansicht dass für den Email-Verkehr nicht das Briefgeheimnis, sondern das Fernmeldegeheimnis gilt. 

Danach wäre nicht § 99 StPO einschlägig, der unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen zur Postkontrolle ermächtigt, sondern § 100 a StPO.

Das "Recht auf informationelle Selbstbestimmung" gewährt die Freiheit, selbst darüber zu entscheiden, ob Informationen aus dem Privat- oder Intimbereich anderen bekannt werden sollen (s. dazu Jarass/Pieroth, GG, Art. 2 Rn 28a).


----------



## Gunnar. (7. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

@Manni,


> eines Briefes, einer Email oder PM weil der Absender ja der Urheber ist und der Veröffentlichung zustimmen muß.


Manni , wenn du mir eine Mail schickst und ich diese öffne ist sie mein Eigentum.*Ich *kann diese veröffentlichen.Sollte aber eine *dritte *Person dies tun würde , auch wenn ich meine Zustimmung gegeben hätte, würde das Urheberrecht greifen.Dann könntest du dich sicher erfolgreich dagegen wehren.
@Thomas,


> Würd mich interessieren, kannst Du mir da mal entsprechende Links/Unterlagen etc. zukommen lassen??


Würde ich sehr gerne.Allein schon deshalb um meine Aussage beweisen zukönnen.Nur.......dieses Forum exestiert seit fast 2 Jahren nicht mehr.Ich weis aber das einiger User damals diesen Vorgang abgespeichert haben und ich kann bei denen nachfragen ob sie mir das Mat. mit den entsprechenden Aussagen schicken würden.
Werde noch heute ne Anfrage starten..................


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Wens da ein Urteil gegeben haben soll, muss man das ja rauskriegen können auch wenn das Forum nicht mehr existiert.

Denn oft kommt es bei solchen Urteilen ja auf Kleinigkeiten an, die derzeit allgemeinm gültige Auffassung dürfte meiner Meinung nach eher bei den von mir beschriebenen Anwaltsmeinngen liegen.

Wobei es wie gesagt durchaus sein kann, dass im Einzelfall auf Grund uns nicht bekannter Details anders entschieden wurde.

Wobei ich denke, dass das schon längst im Netz "rum" wäre, wenn das ein Grundsatzurteil wäre.


----------



## Gunnar. (7. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



> Wens da ein Urteil gegeben haben soll, muss man das ja rauskriegen können auch wenn das Forum nicht mehr existiert.


Ja aber wie?
Das Ding war damals wochenlang die Nummer 1 im Forum.In 2-3 Threads ging es zur Sache.Als von körperlicher Gewalt dann die Rede war machte der Admin alles dicht.In einen extra Thread wurde dann die Userschaft(wir konnten nur lesen) seitens der Mods/ Admins über den Fortlauf der Dinge informiert.An den Inhalt dieses Threads könnt ich vieleicht noch rann kommen.


----------



## rudlinger (10. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

@all
Das kann doch jetzt total egal sein. Kauft dort nicht oder lasst Euch verklappsen. Wir wissen doch nun wie es dort abgeht und welche Forderungen auf einen zukommen, die Bewertungen geben Ihr eigenes. Ich habe dort nur ein Teil bestellt was auch IO war aber wenn ich sowas lese kommt in mir die Soli hoch. Die werden sich schon selber um ihr Geschäft bringen und dann ist der Laden dicht. Der Markt ist der Bedarf und die Nachfrage und die beste Qualität bzw. Service bringen Geschäft!


----------



## rebutia (11. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Ich wollte es nur noch mal hochholen, denn die Wortwahl des betreffenden Anbieters als Reaktion auf neueste negative Bewertungen sind wirklich lesenswert, eigentlich fast schon amüsant....


----------



## Timmy (11. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Hab die neueren Bewertungen eben gelesen.....................da ist es schwierig ruhig zu bleiben!


Die Art und Weise, wie in den Bewertungen mit Kunden umgegangen wird spottet jeder Beschreibung! Mir schwillt schon wieder der Kamm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hatte noch nie mit diesem Laden zu tun, und werde dort auch niemals etwas kaufen, aber es stinkt mir gewaltig, daß diese Firma scheinbar unbehelligt ihren - meiner Meinung nach - erniedrigenden Stil durchziehen kann.  

Mit welchem Recht beleidigt Ofenloch seine Kunden? 

@Mods
Wurdet Ihr von der Geschäftsleitung angeschrieben, sodaß wir davon ausgehen können, daß es sich nicht um einen "kleinen Angestellten" handelt, der sich um die Bewertungen kümmert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Wer sich um die Bewertungen weiß ich nicht, angefaxt wurden wir natürlich von der Geschäftsleitung.


----------



## muddyliz (12. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Ich hab mir mal die letzten Bewertungen der Firma durch Käufer und die entsprechenden Gegenbewertungen der Käufer durch den Verkäufer angesehen. Meiner Meinung nach sind diese Beleidigungen (Gegenkommentare) unterste Schublade und der Kommentator steht juristisch schon mit einem Bein vor dem Kadi, wenns Einer drauf ankommen lassen sollte.
Beispiel: http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=f.theiss Da haut diese Firma einem *Stammkunden* eine negative Gegenbewertung rein, obwohl die Gründe für die negative Bewertung seitens des Käufers wohl kaum auf Fehler des Käufers zurückzuführen sein dürften.
Ich frage mich nur, weshalb Ebay diesen Verkäufer nicht schon längst rausgeworfen hat. Regiert nur Geld die Welt?


----------



## theactor (13. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

HI,



> Regiert nur Geld die Welt?


 
Jupp.


----------



## Aalpapst (14. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Als alter Ebay Freak habe ich die Firma auch schon mal unter die Lupe genommen. 
Bei näherer Betrachtung ; 175 negative Einträge, aggressive Argumentation auf Käuferbeschwerden, AGB, Versandkosten stand für mich fest : Finger weg ! Gerade Geschäfte bei  Ebay verlangen ein hohes Mass an Transparenz, Kommunikationsfähigkeit und  Kompromissbereitschaft. Keines dieser Kriterien scheint mir bei besagter Firma in ausreichendem Umfang vorhanden zu sein .


----------



## Merlinrs (14. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Ich will den Käufer nicht in Schutz nehmen und habe auch nichts mit ihm zu tun noch finde ich das in Ordnung was er da macht. Aber die Kunden die da Teilweise kaufen sind auch superdämlich. Wenn ich irgendwas bei Ebay kaufen will und der Verkäufer 50-150 negative 
Bewertungen wo steht Versandkostenabzocke dann trotzdem kauft und sich hinterher beschwert das er zuviel Versandkosten bezahlt ist echt selber schuld. Dazu sind die Bewertungen doch da dass man auch mal reinschaut und wer das nicht tut ist halt selber schuld. Dann gibt es noch bessere Kunden die den Vogel völlig abschießen die Kaufen da ein und kriegen eine schlechte Bewertung wo sie richtig zur sau gemacht werden und kaufen doch tatsächlich einen Monat später wieder da ein um die nächste negative Bewertung zu kassieren. Wie Blöd muss man denn sein.


----------



## Timmy (14. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Vielen Dank Herr Schlaubischlumpf! |uhoh: #d |uhoh:


----------



## Tobias (28. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Hallo,
leider habe ich erst heute bemerkt, daß der ursprüngliche Thread über den Anbieter topbite, Angelsport Ofenloch gelöscht wurde.
Allerdings darf und sollte die überwältigende Anzahl negativer Berichte über die Abläufe bei diesem Anbieter wirklich nicht vergessen oder gar verharmlost werden! Klar verstehe ich gut, daß sich jeder Forumsbetreiber zurückzieht, wenn ihm mit juristischen Konsequenzen gedroht werden. Aufgrund meiner persönlichen, äußert negativen Erfahrung mit diesem Anbieter habe ich aber für mich  entschieden, *bei keinen weiteren Auktionen von topbite teilzunehmen und fortan auch keine Bestellungen bei der Firma Ofenloch zu tätigen.* Weitere Vorgehensweise anderer Forumsmitglieder ist jedem selbst überlassen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



> Klar verstehe ich gut, daß sich jeder Forumsbetreiber zurückzieht, wenn ihm mit juristischen Konsequenzen gedroht werden.


Nicht weil mit juristischen Konsequenzen gedroht wurde, sondern weil sich einzelne Member in ihren Äußerungen schlicht nicht rechtskonform verhalten haben.

Wäre dies der Fall (dass sich jeder rechtskonform verhalten hätte) hätte ja niemand eine Chance in einer evtl. juristischen Auseinandersetzung - weder gegen "Betreiber" noch daraus folgend gegen Member.

Dann wäre der ursprüngliche Thread so stehen geblieben und es hätte nicht der Arbeit bedurft diesen neuen Thread aufzumachen und darauf hinzuweisen dass man sich in seinen Äußerungen eben rechtskonform verhalten muss - auch in einem Internetforum.


----------



## Torske-Norge (8. September 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Hallo!
Hatte auch Ärger mit dem ebay-Mitglied topbite.
5 Kopflampen - 17 € Versand.
Habe aber gezahlt um ewigen Streitereien aus dem Wege zu gehen.
Der Ton macht allerdings die Musik....
Ich bin selbst Händler bei ebay (pilkerpara_de) und würde mir nie anmaßen, so mit Kunden umzuspringen!
Man hatte beim e-mail-Verkehr wirklich das Gefühl, am anderen Ende sitzt ein 12-jähriger Rotzlöffel, der keinerlei Erziehung hat.
Klar waren die Leute sauer, dass ich die Lampen für 2,50 / Stück abgefasst hatte, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass man immer mal mit Niedriggeboten leben muss bei ebay.
Es kann immer mal was für weniger Geld weggehen.
Ich finanziere das Geschäft jedenfalls nicht über die Versandkosten. Bei mir immer 5,- , auch bei über 2 kg.
Ich war jedenfalls mal Stammkunde bei Firma ****loch.
Kann ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden....
Ausserdem.... es gibt ja nicht nur, sagen wir mal, "dunklere", Schasfe bei ebay...
Petri Heil und immer nur "Dicke" !!!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in gut alt Norge.

Micha|wavey:


----------



## uwe103 (8. September 2005)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

@all

so, nun will ich auch mal meinen Senf zu diesem Thema loswerden:

habe vor ca. 15 Monaten erstmals bei diesem Ebay-Verkäufer Angelgerät ersteigert und es war angegeben, dass man Portokosten zusammenlegen konnte. Nachdem ich dort angerufen hatte, kamen wirlich noch vernünftige Portokosten zustande. Doch plötzlich stiegen im Netz die Portokosten. Habe dann nach einigen Monaten nochmals dort angerufen und die Stimme der "Gesprächpartnerin" am anderen Ende klang wirklich, als wenn sie keine Lust auf etwas hat. Nachdem mir dann bestätigt wurde, dass in einem großen Paket jede Rolle zusätzlich knapp 7 Euronen Porto kostet, habe ich dankend abgelehnt. Ich benötige manchmal größere Mengen Angelgerät für unsere Vereinstombola und habe da nur ein gewisses Geld zur Verfügung. 
Es ist leider Usus geworden, dass viele dort versuchen, ihren Gewinn über die Portokosten noch zu steigern. Mir hat mal jemand geschrieben, dass die Versandkosten als versicherte Sendung 9,70 Euro betragen. Als der gepolsterte Umschlag kam, habe ich nachgefragt, Anwort: seine Zeit, die Fahrkilometer zur Post, das Benzingeld...etc.
Auch ist es mir passiert, dass ein andere Ebay-Händler mich auf seine Igno-Liste gesetzt hat, weil ich bei ihm Angelgerät für nicht mal 30 Euro gekauft hatte, was einen tatsächlichen Wert von fast 300 Euro hatte. Aber damit muss Man(n) eben leben.

Schaut Eucg die Versandkosten genau an und dann wägt mit den Preisen von DHL ab (huch, Schleichwerbung?). 

Bis demnächst und...


----------



## D-Man (16. März 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Tach Zusammen,

natürlich hatte ich auch schon mal schlechte Erfahrungen, die ich teils selbst zu verantworten hatte (Portokosten standen drin, aber nicht die fehlende Möglichkeit zusammen zu versenden. Natürlich kam die Antwort auf die Frage erst nach Auktionsende :v )
Und die sehr unfreundliche bis beleidigende Mail die vom GF der Firma kam war doch sehr herb und leider nicht kundenfreundlich ! Hab Sie noch #6 
Meines Wissens wurde dieser Händler auch schon mal gesperrt, tauchte dann aber plötzlich wieder auf.

Das dieser Händler so Geld verdienen will ist sein gutes Recht.
Nur die Behandlung der Kunden, und das scheint kein Einzelfall zu sein, gibt mir doch zu denken !
Alles regelt sich irgendwann von selbst im Zeitalter von Angebot und vorallem Nachfrage.

Also Augen auf beim Kauf

BG


----------



## Andre´ (4. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Will eigentlich nur dass dieser Thread nicht in Vergessenheit gerät !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Habe auch ganz schlechte Erfahrung mit der Firma *Ofenloch*
gemacht. War eigentlich knapp davor zu klagen, aber der Zeitaufwand wars mir nicht Wert. 
Meine Meinung: Nie wieder *Ofenloch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hoffe zur allgemeinen Meinungsbildung beigetragen zu haben und wünsche mir zutiefst dass alle potenten Kunden zukünftig beim richtigen Händler kaufen !

Lg

Andre´


----------



## bubatz01 (4. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

ich stosse beim stöbern auch ab und zu über die firma o-loch(das o sollte durch einen anderen buchstaben ersezt werden,nein nicht schriftlich sondern im gedanken des lesers).

wenn ich allerdings sehe,wie es mit dem porto,welches ungerechtfertigt ist,gehandhabt wird so lasse ich die finger davon.bei jeder firma.

in meinen augen geht diese rechnung langfristig gesehen nicht auf,den hauptgewinn aus utopischen und ungerechtfertigten versandkosten zu schöpfen.(gab es dazu schon urteile?)

solche firmen die dies praktizieren,haben den kunden nur einmal.
ist der kunde zufrieden,so bestellt dieser auch noch ein 2 und 3tes mal.
so geht meiner meinung nach die rechnung auf.

auch ich verkaufe und kaufe bei ebay wie so viele anderen auch,was auch immer,ist ja egal.

werde ich gefragt ob ich mehrere sachen in einem packet zusammenfassen kann,so kommt von mir,sofern es machbar ist ein ja.

es stört auch keinen wenn ein verkaüfer die 20-30 cent für einen neuen luftpolsterumschlag auf den kunden umlegt.nur was viele gewerbliche anbieter machen ist einfach inakzeptabel und sollte durch einen "vermeintlichen neukunden" erst garnicht geduldet werden.

lieber etwas weiter stöbern,es findet sich meist ein anderer besserer anbieter.

ich denke ich habe mich "sauber genug" ausgedrückt,wenn nicht dann änderts halt.


----------



## Knispel (4. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Also , ich habe einmal über ein Internetauktionshaus bei einer nicht genannten Firma diverse Karpfenharken ersteigert. Bin nachher auf den Hintern gefallen. Muss allerdings sagen, hatte die Geschäftsbedingungen nicht gelesen. Dieses ist mir nur einmal in meinem Leben passiert, denn aus Schaden wird man klug.....


----------



## Cerfat (4. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Mein Lieblingsthema, was könnte ich Antworten von ofenloch pasten, aber das lasse ich, würde derbe ausgehen.
Leztens, 3 oder 5 Posen, 9,99 Euro Vsk. direkt geschrieben und auch Antwort bekommen, ich behalte die mal für mich.

Ansonsten, will nicht für immer Nein sagen, aber meine Käufe über ebay sind erledigt außer bei denen die ehrliche bzw. vernünftige Versandkosten verlangen oder auf Anfrage dazu bereit sind.
So z.B. bin ich bereit für n Angelrute oder Rolle bis 4,00 Euro Vsk. zu bezahlen, alles was darüber geht, bittaschön, dann dürfen sie eben alle ihr Zeug's behalten.
So mancher Händler könnte viel verkaufen, aber was der Großteil der Händler da an Versandkosten verlangt, denn eben nicht.
Da sind ja schon größere Händler die verlangen gar 12-15 Euro Vsk. für n Rute zu verschicken, nur so werdet ihr meine Kohle und ich hoffe auch derer anderen nie bekommen.


----------



## bubatz01 (4. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



Cerfat schrieb:


> So z.B. bin ich bereit für n Angelrute oder Rolle bis 4,00 Euro Vsk. zu bezahlen, alles was darüber geht, bittaschön, dann dürfen sie eben alle ihr Zeug's behalten.
> So mancher Händler könnte viel verkaufen, aber was der Großteil der Händler da an Versandkosten verlangt, denn eben nicht.
> Da sind ja schon größere Händler die verlangen gar 12-15 Euro Vsk. für n Rute zu verschicken, nur so werdet ihr meine Kohle und ich hoffe auch derer anderen nie bekommen.


 
kommt immer drauf an mit welchem unternehmen,gerade steckruten verschickt werden.da sin die transportkosten unter aller sau,bestes beispiel ist die deutsche post.

mit dpd und gls kann man billig ruten verschicken,einfach den verkäufer auf diese alternativen hinweisen.am besten dierekt mit einem link zum unternehmen wo der verkäufer sich dann die nächstgelegene filiale/annahmestelle raussuchen kann.


----------



## Knispel (4. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Also, ich hatte sogar 1,65 € in Postwertzeichen zu a. 55 ct. mit zugesant bekommen, als ich mir bei einer Galerie einen handsignierten Druck ersteigert hatte, mit dem Vermerk : Versand entsprach nicht der angegebenen Höhe. Ich finde soetwas ist klasse.


----------



## bubatz01 (4. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



Knispel schrieb:


> Also, ich hatte sogar 1,65 € in Postwertzeichen zu a. 55 ct. mit zugesant bekommen, als ich mir bei einer Galerie einen handsignierten Druck ersteigert hatte, mit dem Vermerk : Versand entsprach nicht der angegebenen Höhe. Ich finde soetwas ist klasse.


 
klasse ist das,das steht ausser frage.leider ist das die absolute ausnahme.traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Cerfat (4. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Auf die schnelle ein Beispiel gesucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ULTIMATE-MAJESTI...0QQihZ011QQcategoryZ56728QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Versandkosten: EUR 12,99  Versicherter Versand 

Das ist 3-4 mal teurer wie ein jeder Privatman so etwas verschickt.
Damit ist jawohl alles gesagt.

----------------------------

http://cgi.ebay.de/WINKELPICKER-ANG...0QQihZ020QQcategoryZ56742QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

15,00 Euro Vsk. für 2 popelige Ruten und Rollen sowie kleinkram, der absolute Wahnsinn.


----------



## Knispel (4. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> klasse ist das,das steht ausser frage.leider ist das die absolute ausnahme.traurig aber wahr.


 
Da ich außer Angeln auch Kunstsammler bin, hab ich mir diese Galerie ganz oben angesiedelt.


----------



## Lionhead (4. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



Cerfat schrieb:


> Auf die schnelle ein Beispiel gesucht:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ULTIMATE-MAJESTI...0QQihZ011QQcategoryZ56728QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


 
Hast du schon einmal Angelruten verschickt?

Ich habe bei DP, GLS und Hermes verglichen und mußte eine 90 cm Telerute für fast 12 Euro verschicken.

Wo geht das für 3,25 Euro ?

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Cerfat (4. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Hast du schon einmal Angelruten verschickt?
> 
> Ich habe bei DP, GLS und Hermes verglichen und mußte eine 90 cm Telerute für fast 12 Euro verschicken.
> 
> ...



Schon viele, kostet 4,00 Euro mit DPD.


----------



## bubatz01 (4. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

bei dpd habe ich damals um die 7euro für ein paket mit ca 1,50-1,70m gezahlt.gls ist auch noch günstig.alles andere ist richtig teuer.es geht schon deutlich günstiger,die frage ist eben ob die unternehmen es günstig verschicken wollen oder ob die am versand nochmals 5 euro mit dazu verdienen.


----------



## Lionhead (4. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



Cerfat schrieb:


> Schon viele, kostet 4,00 Euro mit DPD.


 
Das ist aber außergewöhnlich niedrig. 

Nur leider ist der nächste DPD-Shop 20 km entfernt. 
Das mag natürlich bei den Online-Versendern anders sein.


Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Leif (4. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Hi ihr.

Schick doch mal ne Rute mit der post.

27 € macht das bitte!


----------



## bubatz01 (4. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

nachteil bei dpd,die annahmestellen(meist andere firmen-subunternehmer) können die preisse machen wie sie wollen.sucht man sich auf der hp den preiss raus so hat das garnichts zu sagen.
desweiteren denke ich das gewerbliche kunden mit einer gewissen anzahl paketen im monat/jahr eh zu ganz anderen konditionen verschicken können wie wir privatleute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Für mich sind einige Anbieter bei ebay "gestorben" und seien sie noch so günstig.


Was man für das meiner Meinung nach Top Schwarze Schaf nur so halten kann! :g


----------



## HsPray (5. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Hallo


Ich habe mit Topbite auch nur stress gehabt.Bin seit 4 wochen mot denen am kämpfen und der Typ ist mehr als unterste Gürttel linie.

Habe etwas ersteigert und Wollte es per nachnahme haben (war eilig)
naja auf jedenfall kahm es nicht an.Habe dann mehrmals geschrieben das ich den artikel nicht mehr brauche weil es nicht mehr rechtzeitig geliefert werden kann.
Die sagten mir das bei Neukunden keine Nachnahme lieferung möglich sei.Das steht aber so NIRGENDWO bei denen in eBay oder auf der Seite.Habe dann gesagt das ich es nicht der Artikelbeschreibung entspricht und das er es per nachnahme oder garnicht versenden soll.
Die Persönlichen Bleidigungen in den Mails lasse ich mal aussen vor.
Auf jedenfall hat ebay zu meinen gunsten entschieden und die verwarnung zurückgenommen.
Seither bin ich geheilt von dem Typen.Und mal ehrlich kleinteile + versandgerechnet zahlen sich bei ebay eh nicht aus.



MFG 

Thomas


----------



## Cerfat (5. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Grad so am wühlen und die Händler die einigermaßen versenden, meinste die bezahlen mehr, nee. Je nach Versandaufkommen, mehr oder noch weniger.


http://img112.*ih.us/img112/2646/quickshot04lt6.jpg

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/cms_content.php?cID=37

Und die ganzen Geschichten mit Sperrgutaufschlag, jedem das seine und wer es glaubt, bitt sehr.
Ob Webshop oder/und eBay, die Käufer bräuchten nur den Gehirnkasten einzuschalten, nach 3 Wochen hätte sich der Anbietermarkt schon um die Hälfte verringert.

---------------------------------------------------

Gebühren wie sie hier vor Ort verlangt werden und nicht nur von einem, die sind bei allen hier gleich. 
http://img458.*ih.us/img458/9245/dpdoj1.jpg


----------



## bennie (5. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

ich kenne einen Webshop der mir ab 70.- sogar Sperrgut für lau (per UPS!!!) verschickt... soviel dazu ihr lieben Ofenlöcher


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Bei 2tlg Steckruten >1,50m kann ich gewisse Transportkosten schon verstehen und akzeptieren, auch ist der Karton ja nicht gerade winzig und kostet auch so zwischen 1,50-2,00 EUR, habe ich jedenfalls auch bei ebay gesehen. Wenn dann VK von 6,90 oder 8,00 herauskommen ist das ja in Ordnung. 
Kleine Teile wie Kunstköder etc. gehen aber inzwischen oft für 3,90 EUR auf die Reise, und die Preise sind noch am sinken, viele Shops haben gesenkte Versandpreise oder ab einem bestimmten Wert wie bennie das aufzählt, ich kenne sogar ab 35 EUR.

Wer ein einigermaßen großes Versandgeschäft mit Großabholung betreibt, sollte bei der Paketdienstkonkurrenz  schon niedrige Versandpreise hinbekommen können - wenn er denn will :g 

Jedenfalls werden die Versandpreise zu einem Killerkriterium, wenn ich meine Wobbler einmal a) zu 9,90 im Angelgeschäft, b) 5,99 ohne VK (innerhalb einer etwas größeren Bestellung) oder c) 5,99 mit 6,90  VK bekommen kann. Braucht man nicht lange zu raten! :m


----------



## Cerfat (5. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Die anderen sind ja keinen Deut besser ...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140023899761&fromMakeTrack=true

12 Bimmelglöckchen - 
Käufer trägt 4,50 EURO für Porto und Verpackung - Versichertes DPD-Paket

Jetzt kommt's, aber nur meine Meinung, man hat ja schnell was falsches gesagt.

DPD-PacelLetter(Maxibrief) - zahl ich 2,00 Euro vor Ort, ist bis zum dreifachen Entgeld versichert, in diesem Fall wäre alles bis 6,00 Euro versichert und würde erstattet.
Der Händler hier hat hier ein gewisses Versandaufkommen und entsprechende Preise, den Rest darf sich ein jeder selbst zusammen reimen oder zählen.
Damit ist jawohl alles gesagt.
Obwohl DPD den ParcelLetter vor die Tür knallen darf ist es aber ein versicherter Versand bis eben zu diesem Preis/Inhalt.
Ob der Händler das hier jetzt als Brief oder Paket verschickt lasse ich mal dahingestellt.

Nur der ganze Kleinkram der so verschickt wird und da kommt was von DPD, weiter denken die alle nicht.


----------



## Pilkman (5. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



Cerfat schrieb:


> Die anderen sind ja keinen Deut besser ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140023899761&fromMakeTrack=true....



Ein meiner Meinung nach eher sehr harmloses Beispiel, bei dem noch halbwegs alles im grünen Bereich ist... :g


----------



## Cerfat (5. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Bei 2tlg Steckruten >1,50m kann ich gewisse Transportkosten schon verstehen und akzeptieren, auch ist der Karton ja nicht gerade winzig und kostet auch so zwischen 1,50-2,00 EUR, habe ich jedenfalls auch bei ebay gesehen. Wenn dann VK von 6,90 oder 8,00 herauskommen ist das ja in Ordnung.



Du darfst nicht davon ausgehen was an Pappekosten verlangt wird wie sie bei ebay angeboten werden, die sind happig.
Da kauft kein Händler ein. Geh mal vor Ort bei einen Großhändler der Verpackungsmaterial anbietet oder direkt in die Fabrik und laß dir mal die Preise für 1000er oder 10.000er Margen auflisten ... du wirst staunen, Pfennigskram die ganze Pappe.
Zudem gehören Verpackungskosten für mich in den Verkaufspreis einkalkuliert.


----------



## Pilkman (5. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



Cerfat schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht davon ausgehen was an Pappekosten verlangt wird wie sie bei ebay angeboten werden, die sind happig.
> Da kauft kein Händler ein. Geh mal vor Ort bei einen Großhändler der Verpackungsmaterial anbietet oder direkt in die Fabrik und laß dir mal die Preise für 1000er oder 10.000er Margen auflisten ... du wirst staunen, Pfennigskram die ganze Pappe.
> Zudem gehören Verpackungskosten für mich in den Verkaufspreis einkalkuliert.



Dabei vergißt Du aber, dass nicht jeder Händler sich Verpackungsmaterial in den entsprechenden Chargen auf Lager legen kann - man kann den Einsparwahn beim Kaufen auch übertreiben... |uhoh:


----------



## Cerfat (5. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Das selbe Spiel da wir ja beim Angeln sind.

Die Versandkosten fürs Futter, egal wie der Händler heißt.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Taubenfutter-25-...yZ100422QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bei Abnahme von 1 Sack 4,50 Euro pro Sack

ab 2 bis 5 Säcke 3,00 Euro pro Sack

ab 5 Säcke auf Anfrage.

Meinste der legt was drauf, nee.
Was kosten DHL-Paketmarken bis 31,5 kg, bekommste bei ebay hinterhergeschmissen oder der Händler kauft sich selber entsprechende Mengen.
Die gehen für 3-4 Euro weg und was wird verlangt an Vsk. ?
Gebt mal obacht, gerade solche Sackware schicken die Händler fast immer mit DHL, den Rest mit ihrem hauseigenen Packeltransporter und was verlangen die dann dafür ?


----------



## esox_105 (5. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Ein gutes Beispiel ist auch Angelsport-Schirmer. Egal wieviel Kilo Fertigfutter, Boilies etc. man dort bestellt, die Versandkosten betragen immer *3 €.*


----------



## DonCamile (5. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Dirk Mohrenberg Ebay Shop

Steckrute
ohne Versandkosten
ohne Sperrgutzuschlag
so gehts auch !!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Balzer-Edtition-...hZ005QQcategoryZ56728QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bubatz01 (5. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

man sollte die ganzen händler welche geringe versandkosten verlangen mal in einer liste zusammenfassen.


----------



## DonCamile (5. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> man sollte die ganzen händler welche geringe versandkosten verlangen mal in einer liste zusammenfassen.


 
So eine Liste hätte ich auch gerne .
Wenn dabei die  Qualität stimmt und das Paket innerhalb von 2 Tagen vor Ort ist dann ist das hervorragend.
Solche Shops gibt es auch !!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Der umfassende Schlag wäre ein inoffizielles Bewertungs+Erfahrungsunterforum (bezüglich Angelsachen) hier im AB, also für jeden Anbieter/Händler einen eigenen Thread, schön ordentlich geordnet. :g 
Da schaut man halt immer rein bevor man bestellt! 
Sollte aber einer pflegen (wollen).

Meine Erfahrung: Es gibt eine ganze Menge gute Händler, ob hier direkt übers AB, über einen I-net-Shop oder auch über ebay.


----------



## Lionhead (6. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



DonCamile schrieb:


> Dirk Mohrenberg Ebay Shop
> 
> Steckrute
> ohne Versandkosten
> ...


Nobodies perfekt.
Bei Herrn Mohrenberg habe ich mal Schnur bestellt und wollte die abholen.
No Way,die Ware wird immer versandt.;+|kopfkrat;+
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Jan "Lionhead"|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



> Der umfassende Schlag wäre ein inoffizielles Bewertungs+Erfahrungsunterforum (bezüglich Angelsachen) hier im AB, also für jeden Anbieter/Händler einen eigenen Thread, schön ordentlich geordnet.
> Da schaut man halt immer rein bevor man bestellt!


Äußerst gefährliche Sache, da man ja an den Themen um die hier genannte Firma schon gesehen hat, das Boardies leider nicht immer in der Lage sind sich gesetzeskonform zu äußern.

Das wäre ein gefundenes Fressen für arbeitslose, abmahnwillige Anwälte und viel Arbeit für die Mods.

Zudem denke ich dass man über die Suchfunktion im Board da schon genügend finden kann.

Nicht vergessen sollte man auch, dass ja da auch einige Händler Terrormarketing betreiben und ihre "Hilfstruppen" auch in Foren unterwegs sind um zum einen entweder Konkurrenten schlecht zu machen oder den eigenen Laden zu puschen.

Ebenso sollte man immer bedenken, dass fast jeder andere Erwartungen an einen Händler (ob online oder Dealer um die Ecke) hat. Das bedeutet auch (wie man ja auch schon oft genug hier im Board lesen konnte) dass das, was für den einen die komplette Katastrophe ist, für den anderen auf Grund anderer Vorteile durchaus hinnehmbar ist.

Und ebenfalls nicht vergessen sollte man, dass Händler wie Boardies auch nach dem Motto "wie man in den Wald hineinruft" agieren. Will heissen: Ich habe auch schon genügend Fälle mitbekommen bei denen sich Angler gegenüber Händlern wie die Axt im Walde benommen haben (und umgekehrt).

Von daher würde ich einer solchen Geschichte mit Datenbank etc. eher  kritisch gegenüber stehen.

Ich denke aber (Werbung in eigener Sache ) dass Händler (ob online/um die Ecke) die hier im Board werben und/oder Partner sind, eher ums Wohl der Kunden bemüht sein dürften, da sie immer damit rechnen müssen, dass Boardies über ihre Erfahrungen schreiben werden......


----------



## bubatz01 (6. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Nobodies perfekt.
> Bei Herrn Mohrenberg habe ich mal Schnur bestellt und wollte die abholen.
> No Way,die Ware wird immer versandt.;+|kopfkrat;+
> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ...


 
und das bestimmt nur deswegen weil die dann ja am versand nichts mehr verdienen würden.mein fazit wäre,einmal und nie wieder.


----------



## Cerfat (6. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich denke aber (Werbung in eigener Sache ) dass Händler (ob online/um die Ecke) die hier im Board werben und/oder Partner sind, eher ums Wohl der Kunden bemüht sein dürften, da sie immer damit rechnen müssen, dass Boardies über ihre Erfahrungen schreiben werden......



Dann würde ich doch auch mal sagen, liebe Händler, dann meldet euch doch mal bitte und schreibt ein paar Zeilen, oder ?

Was ist das Generalthema, es sind die absolut maßlosen und irrwitzig überzogenen Versandkosten.

Da sag ich mir doch einfach und das die hier mitlesen das weiß ich auch, aber wer nichts zu verbergen hat ...

Also, liebe Händler, warum diese total überhöhten Versandkosten ?

Und eins darf ich sagen, ich, für mich persönlich hätte so manches und so vieles garantiert gekauft, aber wie geschrieben, der Blocker dazu, seit ihr in dieser Hinsicht selber Schuld, liebe Händler.


----------



## bubatz01 (6. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

eine öffentliche hetzliste wer was taugt das lassen wir maql lieber.wenn ein kunde sich angepisst fühlt,dann wird dieser bestimmt irgendwo einen thread aufmachen,dazu bedarf es keiner hetzliste.

aber nichts spricht gegen einen threat,in welchem die händler,am besten gleich mit link,genannt werden,welche zu fairen versandkonditionen verschicken.

ich denke das wäre für jeden boardie hilfreich.

das sollte dann unter der rubrik  günstig kaufen oben festgetackert werden.


----------



## DonCamile (6. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> und das bestimmt nur deswegen weil die dann ja am versand nichts mehr verdienen würden.mein fazit wäre,einmal und nie wieder.


 
Ich denke mal das sind zwei getrennte Geschäfte Online Shop und der Laden den er hat (ist nur eine Vermutung) und Buchhalterisch getrennt ?

Ich unterstütze durch meinen Kauf nur Shops wo der Versand kostenlos ist.

Der Dirk Mohrenberg ist ja hier User im AB-Board unter diesen Namen   kannst ihn ja mal Fragen 
|kopfkrat


----------



## plattform7 (7. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Ich habe meine Position zu diesem Thema schön öffters erläutert:

Es ist für mich persönlich PiepEgal, wie hoch die Versandkosten sind, es zählt am Ende nur das, was unter dem Strich rauskommt. 

*Wir leben in einem freien Land und jeder Händler hat ein RECHT drauf, seine Versandkonditionen beliebig zu gestalten!* Auch wenn er 100 Euro für ein kleines Päckchen verlangt - so ist das sein Recht, solange der Kunde weiß, was auf ihn zukommt, vielleicht packt sie ihm die Paris Hilton höchst persönlich ein!

*Besonders bei eBay, wenn ich da eine Ware günstig ersteigern kann und trotz der etwas hohen Versandkosten immer noch billiger dabei bin, dann ist das doch absolut egal, wie sich der Preis zusammensetzt!!!*

Klar ist, dass grosse Händler bestimmte Verträge mit den Versandunternehmen haben und somit meist auch bessere Konditionen, auch können diese das Verpackungsmaterial in grossen Stückzahlen einkaufen und lagern, was auch ein Ersparnis mit sich bringt. Wenn aber ein Privatman eine Rute bei eBay verkauft und 10 Euro Versand verlangt, dann finde ich das vollkommen ok!

Das Beispiel mit dem Futter und Schirmer mit 3 Euro Versand ist natürlich unschlagber, da zahle ich aber für ein Kilo TopSecret über 3 Euro (wemnn ich´s richtig gesehen habe), was eindeutig SEHR teuer ist, also relativiert sich das Ganze auch irgendwo.

Ich kann es echt nicht verstehen, dass manche User nur rumnörgeln können, wem´s nicht passt, der kauft´s halt nicht, wo ist denn das Problem? Es wird doch keiner gezwungen!!!
Diese GeizIstGeil- Einstellung geht mir gewaltig auf die N***... Wer´s besser kann, soll selbst ein Laden eröffnen und sich "legal" bereichern. Die Verkäufer reagieren nur auf das Verhalten der Kundschaft. Es ist ein Gleichgewicht zwischen Angebot und Nachfrage. Einem wie Cerfat muss der Verkäufer die Ware persönlich auf dem silbernen Tablet vorbeibringen und noch ein Bonbon geben, um ihn zufrieden zu stellen. Jeder ist eben anders. Aber nochmal:

*Es wird keiner gezwungen!*

Kritisch wird´s für mich erst, wenn die Konditionen nur sehr schlecht ersichtlich sind und eine irreführung des Kunden stattfindet, Rest ist absolut legitim, ob´s mit persönlich passt oder nicht! Und leider trifft sehr oft die Weißheit "Wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil" zu |rolleyes .

Bei O-Loch hätte ich auch schon längst bestellt, mir passt nur nicht, dass man das Futer nicht zusammenpacken kann, ich hätte sofort so 20-30 Kilo bestellt, aber für je 10 Kilo 10 Euro Versand zu bezahlen ist mir einfach zu teuer (im Gesamten auf Kilo Futter umgerechnet wohl bemerkt!) - na und???? Muss ich jetzt rumheulen und allen in der Welt meine Unmut darüber vertickern??? Sicherlich nicht! Dann kaufe ich eben woanders und fertig.

Eine Liste der Verkäufer mit für einen subjektiv hohen Versandkosten finde ich sinnlos, weil es eben *subjektiv* ist. Und es ist nichts ilegales dabei, höhere Versandkosten als ein anderer zu verlangen, um an den Pranger deswegen gestellt zu werden. Einen Thread mit den Verkäufern, bei denen man gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat, hatten wir schon, da kann dann auch weiterhin gepostet werden.

So ist meine persönliche Meinung zu dem Thema hier #h


----------



## thorsten73 (7. September 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

@plattform7
Genauso und nicht anders seh ich es auch !|good: 

Eigenverantwortung beim Kaufen trau ich mir jedenfalls zu dann gibts hinterher nichts zu nörgeln.


----------



## Cerfat (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Könnte von mir sein, ist aber nicht. Aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden, werd mich mal mit dem guten kurzschließen. Um wen es geht steht ja außer Frage.

http://testberichte.ebay.de/ABZOCKE...0001914326?ssPageName=BUYGD:CAT:-1:LISTINGS:2

"Wenn ein Händler nicht in der Lage ist, die Versandkosten offen, ehrlich und ohne Tricks in der Artikelbeschreibung anzugeben: Klickt ihn weg, es gibt bessere, dann wird der Markt die Dinge regeln !"


----------



## Kölschfan (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Für was regt sich hier eigentlich fast jeder über überhöhte Versandgebühren auf? Steht doch dabei. O.........ch hat doch die Versandklassen genau angegeben. Sicher finde auch ich die Versandkosten sehr hoch, aber wem dies zu viel ist braucht dort einfach nicht zu kaufen und dann braucht er sich auch nicht aufzuregen. Ich habe persönlich erst einen Sack Futter dort mal gekauft. Aber zum Thema allgemeine Versandkosten: Ich bin Privatmann und habe letztens eine Rute mit 1,70 Transportlänge verschickt. Ich habe mich also bei den wichtigsten Versendern umgehört. Am günstigsten war hier DPD mit 8,60 Euro Versandkosten. Dazu kommt noch der Preis für so eine lange Versandrolle aus Pappe( weiss nicht wie die sich die genau nennen) welche ich aber noch von einer vorherigen Bestellung hatte. Also denke ich, dass Versandkosten von 11 oder 12 Euro für eine Steckrute durchaus angemessen sind. Bei DHL können das mit Sperrgutzuschlag ab 1,20 m ganz schnell 20 Euro Versand werden.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Das mag für Dich als Privatmann gelten... für Firmen die dauerhaft verschicken gibt es allerdings ganz andere Tarife! 

Das Hauptproblem bei Herrn O. ist imho allerdings seine "Art und Weise" mit Kunden umzugehen. Aber dazu hab ich hier irgendwo ja schonmal meine Erfahrungen niedergeschrieben... |rolleyes


----------



## Kölschfan (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich damals keinen großen Kontakt mit denen hatte. Ersteigert, bezahlt, geliefert, das wars. Kein Emailverkehr. 
Andererseits muss man sich überlegen ob sich ein Kauf von zum Beispiel 6 Wettkampfschwimmern zu 1,99 Euro plus überhöhte Versand von 6,99 Euro insgesamt 8,98 Euro nicht doch rechnet. Gehe ich ich ins Geschäft und bezahle etwa 2 Euro pro Stück komme ich bei 12 Euro für die 6 genannten Posen an.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Jo, das ist ein weitschweifiges Thema und mit diesem Anbieter im Besonderen. :g 

Man kann nur jedem raten bei "Versandkostentricksern" genau zu rechnen, manchmal lohnt es sich eben doch.

Wenn ich günstige Wobbler bestelle, die 1 bis 2 EUR kosten, dann wollen viele diese Handlingpauschale haben, 1 bis 1,50 EUR. Eigenlich nur versteckte Zusatzeinnahme als garantierter Gewinn, optisch sehen die Preise niedriger aus.
Nun muß ich dann rechnen und mir überlegen was ich will, und 20 Wobbler für dann vielleicht 50 EUR sind schon eine nette Sache, besonders wenn die z.B. ganz ordentlich sind und sowieso bevorzugt als "Christbaumschmuck" enden. :m


----------



## Cerfat (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



Kölschfan schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema allgemeine Versandkosten: Ich bin Privatmann und habe letztens eine Rute mit 1,70 Transportlänge verschickt. Ich habe mich also bei den wichtigsten Versendern umgehört. Am günstigsten war hier DPD mit 8,60 Euro Versandkosten. Dazu kommt noch der Preis für so eine lange Versandrolle aus Pappe( weiss nicht wie die sich die genau nennen) welche ich aber noch von einer vorherigen Bestellung hatte. Also denke ich, dass Versandkosten von 11 oder 12 Euro für eine Steckrute durchaus angemessen sind. Bei DHL können das mit Sperrgutzuschlag ab 1,20 m ganz schnell 20 Euro Versand werden.



Bin auch Privatman und wie du aus nachfolgender Tabelle sehen kannst, zahle ich hier genau 4,05 Euro für das 2 Kilo-Paket und für/bis 2 Kilo läßt sich nahezu jede Angelrute sehr gut verpacken und auch versenden.
Natürlich darfste keine Rollenform benutzen, dafür erhebt DPD seit diesem Sommer 2,50 Euro Zuschlag.
Und Pappe/Füllmaterial, hab den Keller voll davon von allem was das Herz begehrt. Einmal im Monat durch die Stadt, wenn die Geschäfte ihren Verpackungsmüll vor die Tür stellen, von bis - alles dabei wofür man sonst löhnen müßte. Die wenige Arbeit ist es mehr denn je wert.
Falls nicht glaubst, auf Nachfrage kannste gerne die Tel. und Addi vom hiesigen Paketshop haben und nachfragen.

Und nicht vergessen, die Händler die einigermaßen Versandaufkommen haben, haben auch ihre entsprechenden Konditionen.

http://img150.*ih.us/img150/1549/dpdss6.jpg


----------



## Kölschfan (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Ist ja soweit richtig. Ein Paket bis 2 Kilo, z.B. eine Rolle, kostet um die 4 Euro versichert. Bei Hermes kommts nur auf die Größe und nicht auf Gewicht an. Auch sehr günstig. 
Aber eine lange Steckrute bekommst du nicht in ein normales Paket, sondern muss zwangsweise in ein langes Transportroh. Folglich wirst du sie auch nicht für 4 Euro verschicken können.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Aus euren Ausführungen bezüglich Paketkosten nach Gewicht und/oder Länge folgen ja ein paar interessante Ansätze, und man muß da ja selber auch immer genauer schauen was man wie wo günstiger versendet bekommt. 5kg Blei also anders als ne Rute mit 2m Teilung :g 

Daß viele Versender (auch bei ebay) einen 1,60m Rutenkarton für VK-brutto 6,00 EUR versenden können, hat sich inzwischen ja schon fast eingebürgert. Austräger war im neuesten Falle DPD.


----------



## Kölschfan (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Sicher so. In die kleinste Paketgröße von Hermes bekommst du die 5 kilo Blei locker rein. Versandkosten versichert 3,90 Euro. Dafür wirst du keine Rute mit Transportmaß von 1,60 m und mehr los und das bei vielleicht 500 gr Gewicht.


----------



## Cerfat (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Mal so gesagt, ich werd garantiert keine Angelrute bei einem Händler kaufen der mehr wie 4,00 Euro dafür verlangt.
Und nicht nur mal so, nein, ich wrd es nicht und ich kann nur hoffen das sich da noch viele anschließen denn aufforden darf man ja keinen.

Der Markt würde sich schneller bereinigen wie je einer vorraus sagen könnte, aber nein, wir haben leider noch zuviel Deppen die darauf reinfallen, ja reinfallen.

Menne ne, schaltet doch bitte endlich euren Gehirnkasten ein oder ist so schwer ?

Beleidigung, nein, Prvokation, jain.


----------



## Cerfat (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



Kölschfan schrieb:


> Sicher so. In die kleinste Paketgröße von Hermes bekommst du die 5 kilo Blei locker rein. Versandkosten versichert 3,90 Euro. Dafür wirst du keine Rute mit Transportmaß von 1,60 m und mehr los und das bei vielleicht 500 gr Gewicht.




Paalapapp oder wie man es sonst nennt.
Es steht außer Frage das sich der Großteil der Händler bei ebay  bei den Versandkosten ein Zubrot verdienen was in keine Schublade paßt.

Aber nein, es wird nach wie vor bei solchen Abzockern bestellt, nur der Unterschied ist, 3 Wochen nix bestellt dort, die sind weg vom Fenster, so schwer ?

Anscheined ja , oder ?

Wie ich auch schon sooft sagte, die Menschheit will bestraft/betrogen werden um glücklich zu sein oder sollte ich mir  Strick morgen nehmen, garantiert nicht.

Nee, liebe Leut, kommt doch bitte endlich zu Besinnung, zuviel verlangt ?
#
Ich glaube nicht ?

Nur 3 Wochen und keiner würd was bei Firma O. bestellen, mehr ? gerne !


----------



## Cerfat (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Und nicht nur Firma O.
http://cgi.ebay.de/HOCHWERTIGE-4KL-...8QQihZ002QQcategoryZ56712QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

8,95 Euro für n Rolle und die Deppen bestellen braf und fleißig.
Ja Deppen, ich sag wie es ist, euch ist alle Realität verloren gegangen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/2x-Daiwa-Rolle-E...0QQihZ004QQcategoryZ56711QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

7,95 für 2 Rollen, bin ich zu früh oder zu spät geboren auf dieser Welt, nur eines werde ich, ich werde mein Lebtag solche absurden und total überhöhten Versandkosten nict hinnehmen und das meinige und wenige dafür tun das sich eventuell was ändert.

Das Netz ist groß ...


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

@Cerfat

Ich empfehle Dir mal dringenst, das Posting von plattform7 bez. dem Thema "Deppen" zu lesen.


----------



## Cerfat (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

@Zanderfänger

Danke, im mom aber nicht, hab meine x-te Bestellung diese Woche von Schirmer erhalten und werd auch dabei bleiben.
3 Tage, Bestellung, Versand, Erhalt der Ware, Ende, und das zu einem Gesamtpreis da sind manche Händler bei ebay die mehr/fast das doppelte verlangen.

Und ich betone es nochmal. das was Schirmer hat, es ist nur ein kleiner Teil dessen was es gibt, aber ich hab noch von keinem Händler gehört der solch einen Service bietet und ich bestell schon viele, viele Jahre dort.
Den einzigen Händler den ich bisher bei ebay vollends loben kann ist 505, ein Mann, ein Wort, einer der unseren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Irgendwie scheint es ja zum Glück so zu sein, daß es mir schnurzegal ist (und vom finanziellen so knapp der letzte EUR auch noch nicht ist), ob die VK nun 4, 6, 8 oder 10 EUR sind *wenn* der Warenwert und das Ersparte gegenüber dem regulären Preis das egalisiert. 

Bei absoluten Low-Cost + Kleinpreis Artikeln haste ja recht, Cerfat, aber nur da!

Wenn ich eine 110 EUR EVP Rute für 11 EUR ersteiger und dann nochmal 8 EUR VK zahle, wieso soll man sich über die 19 aufregen?  |kopfkrat 
Gibt inzwischen viele ebay-Angelhändler, die wirklich wertige Artikel (Balzer,Byron,...) für ab 1 EUR reinstellen, die gehen vielleicht bis 20 EUR hoch und der Versand ist bei 6-9 EUR. 
Wenn ich zu einem der wenigen Händler in der Umgebung gehe, steht das Teil da ab 79 EUR wenn überhaupt. Das sind 60 und mehr EUR, die mich ärgern würden. 

Mit den günstigen Ruten kann ich ganz viel ausprobieren und die jederzeit wieder praktisch verlustlos losschlagen wenn sie für mich doch nicht so gut sind, das könnte ich mir mit teuren EVP-Preisen nicht annähernd erlauben :g


----------



## Cerfat (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*


Egal ob Webshop oder eBay, Händler die sich soweit durch undurchsichtige Versandoptionen bedienen, Linksklick und Rechtsklick, die sind weg vom Fenster, schneller wie man denkt, aber ...  aber wenn die Vernunft auf der Strecke bleibt ... dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr was noch hilft.


----------



## Cerfat (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Versandkosten: EUR 6,95 

Gewicht: 280g

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Rolle-St...8QQihZ004QQcategoryZ56712QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Fleißig, fleißig, man redet gegen Betonwände, man redet gegen den Sturm, man redet, aber nein, man will es nicht wahr haben, man will bestraft werden. 
Alle Bieter auf diesen Artikel, ihr seit des Händlers wohlwollen(hort ihr ihn lachen ? ), Beleidigung - gerne - für mich seit ihr die Deppen der Nation.

Klage > laßt kommen.


----------



## honeybee (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Meine Güte

Zwingt Dich jemand die Rolle zu kaufen wenn Dir der Versand zu teuer ist?
So eine Rolle passt nunmal nicht in einen gepolsterten Umschlag.


----------



## plattform7 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Hallo, Cerfat #h 

Ich zähle, nach deiner Definition, zu den Deppen, denn mir sind die Versandkosten auch Wurscht :q . Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe, 

*es zählt der Gesamtpreis*

.. aber das würdeste nicht verstehen  

Ich schätze mal, bei zwei Angeboten für das gleiche Produkt mit:

1). Produktpreis: 50 Euro, Versand: 3 Euro
und
2). Produktpreis: 20 Euro, Versand: 20 Euro

würdest Du die Nummer 1 nehmen, nicht wahr? #q 

Unter "*Depp sein*" würde ich in diesem Kontext unter anderem die Unfähigkeit einer Gesamtpreiskalkulation verstehen. Also lässt sich streiten, wer denn hier nun ein Depp ist.


----------



## Sepp0815 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



Cerfat schrieb:


> Versandkosten: EUR 6,95
> 
> Gewicht: 280g
> 
> ...



Also wenn hier einer ein Depp ist dann wohl derjenige der sich anmaßt beurteilen zu können wer hier der Depp ist! (NEIN ich bin keiner der Bieter falls Du das meinen solltest )
Du willst keine Diskussion sondern nur die FA.Ofen...ch anprangern. Plattform7 hat es auf den Punkt gebracht, man muss nicht bei Topbite kaufen wenn man mit den VK nicht zufrieden ist. Deine ständigen Hetztriaden sind schon langsam echt lächerlich!!!
Für so etwas ist das Anglerboard nicht gedacht.


----------



## Cerfat (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



Sepp0815 schrieb:


> Deine ständigen Hetztriaden sind schon langsam echt lächerlich!!!
> Für so etwas ist das Anglerboard nicht gedacht.



Ich erinnere nur an diese Testanglersite.
Hetzparaden, nein, dem lieben Admin steht es hier frei mich hier zu sperren.
Wenn ja, würde ich mich dem fügen hier auf dem AB-Board, aber solange, bitte ... 

4 Posen für 9,99 Versandkosten, möchtest nicht kaufen ?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Wettkampfposen-4...6QQihZ011QQcategoryZ19983QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wieso kauft keiner ?

Nur eines werd ich nicht, den Schnabel halten und public machen was Sache ist bis es der letzte Hohlkopf kapiert hat.

Händler die über die Versandkosten eine Gewinnerschleichung/Optimierung versuchen und auch tun sind für mich das schmierigste und dreckiste was es gibt. Sie sind für mich der Abschaum einer Gesellschafft, klipp und klar gesagt.

Pfui Deufel.

http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-PREIS-6-ital...8QQihZ002QQcategoryZ19983QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

8,95 Euro Vsk. für 6 Waggler, aber hallo, was soll man von solch einem Händler halten. 
Abzocke wie es im Buche steht, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein, unseriös das übrige, denn mit sowas hat er seine Karte abgegeben.


----------



## honeybee (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

@Cerfat

Falls Du auch bei Ebay diesen Namen benutzt, solltest Du Dir selber an die eigene Nase fassen. 3,- Euro Versand für ne Schüttellampe, wo Du doch nicht mehr wie 2,20 Euro an Versand bezahlst. Und so ein kleiner LuPo Umschlag für ein 17cm kleines Lämpchen kostet 0,15 Euro


----------



## Sepp0815 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



honeybee schrieb:


> @Cerfat
> 
> Falls Du auch bei Ebay diesen Namen benutzt, solltest Du Dir selber an die eigene Nase fassen. 3,- Euro Versand für ne Schüttellampe, wo Du doch nicht mehr wie 2,20 Euro an Versand bezahlst. Und so ein kleiner LuPo Umschlag für ein 17cm kleines Lämpchen kostet 0,15 Euro




NIEDER MIT DEM VERSANDWUCHERER!!! #6 Gut gemacht Honeybee #6

@ Cerfat
 Du könntest deinen "Feldzug" auch ohne Verbale entgleisungen führen!


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

@plattform7 & AngelDet

|good: aber Cerfat hat das Vorgehen bei Ebay Käufen/Verkäufen, zu seinem eigenen Vorteil und dem der Händler leider noch nicht gespeichert. #6


----------



## noworkteam (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



Cerfat schrieb:


> Nur eines werd ich nicht, den Schnabel halten und public machen was Sache ist bis es der letzte Hohlkopf kapiert hat.
> 
> Händler die über die Versandkosten eine Gewinnerschleichung/Optimierung versuchen und auch tun sind für mich das schmierigste und dreckiste was es gibt. Sie sind für mich der Abschaum einer Gesellschafft, klipp und klar gesagt.
> 
> Pfui Deufel.


 
mahlzeit,#d #d #d 

@cerfat

würde ich vergleichbare symtone bezüglich ebay und versandkosten bei mir feststellen, ich würde mich freiwillig in behandlung geben...

ich kann mittlerweile leider wirklich gar nichts positives an solchen posting finden...

gute besserung an alle verfolgten wünscht

noworkteam


----------



## dtnorway (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Isser ruhig!???
Gibts doch nich!!!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Diese Selbstdarstellung und Postingcounthascherei is ja allerliebst!#q#q#q#q

Mal sehen was es morgen gibt zum Thema!????????#d

Gruß in die Runde|wavey:


----------



## Kölschfan (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-PREIS-6-ital-...QQcmdZViewItem

_8,95 Euro Vsk. für 6 Waggler, aber hallo, was soll man von solch einem Händler halten. _
_Abzocke wie es im Buche steht, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein, unseriös das übrige, denn mit sowas hat er seine Karte abgegeben._


Man sollte auch mal unter "ZAHLUNGSHINWEISE DES VERKÄUFERS NACHSCHAUEN". Da steht eindeutig, dass es nur ein Voreintrag ist und dass wenns geht billiger versendet wird. Ein versichertes DHL Paket kostet halt nun mal fast 7 Euro zuzügl. Verpackung. Wenn dir das nicht passt lass es.#d 

Wenn dir der Versand zu teuer ist kauf halt nicht dann brauchst du dir auch um deinen Blutdruck keine Gedanken zu machen. Nenene.#d #d


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



dtnorway schrieb:


> Diese Selbstdarstellung und Postingcounthascherei is ja allerliebst!


Lass doch unseren allerliebsten, 

denn ca. 70% der 606 Postings drehen sich auch ohne "Hascherei" aber sicher nur zu unser aller bestem, um sein fürsorgliches Lieblingsthema die gefürchtete *Abzocke*.


----------



## Drillinge (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



Cerfat schrieb:


> Versandkosten: EUR 6,95
> 
> Gewicht: 280g
> 
> ...


 

Danke für den tip#6

Werde mir das teil gleich  bestellen , ausser du kannst mir das teil günstiger besorgen:m


----------



## hotte50 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



honeybee schrieb:


> @Cerfat
> 
> Falls Du auch bei Ebay diesen Namen benutzt, solltest Du Dir selber an die eigene Nase fassen. 3,- Euro Versand für ne Schüttellampe, wo Du doch nicht mehr wie 2,20 Euro an Versand bezahlst. Und so ein kleiner LuPo Umschlag für ein 17cm kleines Lämpchen kostet 0,15 Euro



es geht sogar noch günstiger, als Warensendung !! Klebste den LuPo nicht zu sondern benutzt Klammern, kostet der Versand nur noch 1,65 bis 500gr. Gewicht. Also betreibt der VK Cerfat reine Versandabzocke. 

Übrigens...Cerfat seine letzte Negativbewertung passt haargenau zu dem Ton den er hier anschlägt..:r

Mahlzeit
sprach der Hotte


----------



## Drillinge (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Kauft wie ein verrückter bei ebay und heult sich anschliesend im AB aus:c 

Naja, jedem das seine


----------



## honeybee (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



hotte50 schrieb:


> es geht sogar noch günstiger, als Warensendung !! Klebste den LuPo nicht zu sondern benutzt Klammern, kostet der Versand nur noch 1,65 bis 500gr. Gewicht. Also betreibt der VK Cerfat reine Versandabzocke.



Mensch Hotte......jetzt weis ich auch, wofür er die Klammern braucht, die er mal ersteigert hatte.

ER will 3,-Euro und verschickt als Warensendung. So ein Geldscheffler......nenenene|supergri Voll undurchsichtig.......


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Cerfat seine letzte Negativbewertung passt haargenau zu dem Ton den er hier anschlägt.


Ausgerechnet mir besonders positiv bekannte Verkäufer passten nicht in seinen Kragen. #d

Hey Cerfat,

das Kaffeepaket war mit 6€ bei Versand über 25kg Hermes aber gewinnbringend bemessen.


----------



## hotte50 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Habe mir bei einem guten Dram Whisky die Mühe gemacht, Cerfat seine ganzen negativen und neutralen Bewertungen zu lesen...#d

Fazit.......es handelt sich hier um einen.....äh.....ich behalts lieber für mich 

Da ich selber auch aktiv bei ibäh bin, dachte ich mir es kann nicht schaden diesen netten und hochintelligenten Herrn vorab als Käufer zu sperren..

man weis ja nie......|supergri

in diesen Sinne
ein amüsierter Hotte


----------



## noworkteam (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> das Kaffeepaket war mit 6€ bei Versand über 25kg Hermes aber gewinnbringend bemessen.


 
@zanderfänger:

ist das der ebay account, welcher diverse "25x500g Melitta-Kaffee" verkauft hat ???

ein schelm wer dabei an eine verdeckte gewerbliche tätigkeit denkt...oder hat der gute sich beim einkauf von 150 pakete kaffee einfach nur in der marke vertan ??? die sind doch wohl hoffentlich nicht vom lkw gefallen oder wurden entgegen den zollbestimmungen einfach mal so aus dem nachbarland mitgebracht....

also sachen gibt´s


gruss |wavey: 

noworkteam


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Hier gehts ja ab...

Zum Glück kann ich bestimmte Käufer bei meinen Auktionen ausschließen.

Ich bin ein "Versandabzocker"... ich nehme als Privatmann doch glatt 10€ Versandkosten bei DPD... Warum? Mich kostet ein gescheiter Karton zum versenden von Angelruten vorneweg 2,00 - 2,50 € + die Versandgebühren von DPD, welche bei uns knapp 6 € betragen, außerdem muß ich bis zum nächsten DPD Shop 7km fahren... Schlechtes Gewissen habe ich nicht und ich hab auch keine Zeit im Altpapier nach passenden Kartons zu wühlen, ich gehe nämlich morgens um halb fünf aus dem Haus und komme abends ca. um halb sieben wieder nach Hause... Manche haben Vorstellungen... Wäre ich gewerblich, wären meine Versandkosten auch nur 6 €


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



Cerfat schrieb:


> Händler die über die Versandkosten eine Gewinnerschleichung/Optimierung versuchen und auch tun sind für mich das schmierigste und dreckiste was es gibt. Sie sind für mich der Abschaum einer Gesellschafft, klipp und klar gesagt.
> 
> Pfui Deufel.


Hört, hört! |peinlich


----------



## thorsten73 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

*LOL*   Zitat:
"So mancher glaubt beliebt zu sein, doch hat man sich nur an seine art gewöhnt."

Geiler Kommentar !!


----------



## plattform7 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Hier geht´s ja ab :q ...

Dann wähle ich mal ibäh.de und schaue mir die Cerfats Bewertungen und Einkäufe an :q :q :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



> Hier geht´s ja ab


Und alles mehr oder weniger persönlich werdend und/oder OT.....

Da das scheinbar nix mehr bringt, werde ich mit dem schließen des Threads nicht mehr lange warten, wenn das hier so weiter geht!!


----------



## plattform7 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da das scheinbar nix mehr bringt, werde ich mit dem schließen des Threads nicht mehr lange warten, wenn das hier so weiter geht!!


 
#6 Hätteste schon längst machen sollen, Thomas!

Es wird nix bringen... Spätestens nach 2 Tagen wird hier wieder ein vermeindlicher Abzocker an den Pranger gestellt... 

Cerfat nimmt ja von den Antworten hier keine Kenntnis. Es ist also keine Disskursion, man redet gegen eine Wand...

Also schließen und gut ist #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Gude plattform,

Nee bitte nicht schließen, denn der Thread hieß ja ursprünglich Topbite und nicht Cerfat´s Bekehrung. #h


----------



## hotte50 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Hier gehts ja ab...
> 
> Wäre ich gewerblich, wären meine Versandkosten auch nur 6 €



Hallo Steffen,

ich denke es ist eher umgekehrt. 
Bedenke, der Gewerbetreibende hat i.d.R. Angestellte, die er bezahlen muss. Um einen verkauften Artikel zu versenden, muss dieser also möglichst Bruchsicher verpackt werden, er muss zum Versender Transportiert werden (Ware vom Versender abholen lassen kostet extra) und hinzu kommen die reinen Portokosten. 

Wenn also hier teilweise argumentiert wird....es kostet bei DPD oder sonstwo nur Summe XX, so ist dies mehr als nur kurzsichtig und engstirnig betrachtet. Klar kann ein gewerblicher teilweise die Kosten einkalkulieren, nicht jedoch bei dem allgemein geltenden Wettbewerbsdruck der gerade bei ibäh vorherscht. Ein privater Verkäufer wie ich z.B. kann da ganz anders rechnen, was die Versandkosten angeht. Ich berechne nur Porto plus Verpackung. Da ich Hermes oder DHL fast vor der Türe habe, brauche ich auch keine weiteren Kosten berechnen. Wer jedoch einiges an km fahren muss, hat durchaus das Recht, hier einen oder zwei Euro Spritkosten oder was auch immer zu berechnen. Solange die Versandkosten offen und leicht erkennbar dargestellt werden, ist das auch vollkommen in Ordnung. Schlimm finde ich es nur, wenn Verkäufer die tatsächlichen Versandkosten verschleiern oder so ein-, bzw. so verbauen, das der unbedarfte Käufer nicht durchblickt und sich über teils happige Versandkosten wundert.  Manche Typen, wie hier ja bekannt, schalten leider ihr Gehirn nicht ein sondern prügeln verbahl drauf los, was das Zeug hält. Fragt man sich warum sie so laut schreien, kommt man schnell dahinter, das sie nur von ihrer eigenen Unfähigkeit ablenken wollen und einfach nur Frust (über sich und die eigene Dummheit) loswerden wollen.

Das war's.....nun kann geschlossen werden |rolleyes

allen noch einen schönen Donnerstag.

in diesem Sinne
Hotte


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

@hotte50

Gut geschrieben und gute Beschreibung zu den "Nebenbedingungen" #6

Aber Steffen meinte wohl eher den Tarif, sprich die besseren Konditionen als Großversender, die dann 4 oder 6 EUR Tarife bekommen. 

Auch ein Beispiel dafür , daß der Transportdienstleister seine Tarife wiederum von weiteren Nebenbedingungen abhängig macht (en Gros, Aufkommen, Aufkleber, Adressprüfung, Abholung, weniger Zwischenlagerung etc.)


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Hallo Steffen,
> 
> ich denke es ist eher umgekehrt.
> Bedenke, der Gewerbetreibende hat i.d.R. Angestellte, die er bezahlen muss. Um einen verkauften Artikel zu versenden, muss dieser also möglichst Bruchsicher verpackt werden, er muss zum Versender Transportiert werden (Ware vom Versender abholen lassen kostet extra) und hinzu kommen die reinen Portokosten.
> ...





AngelDet schrieb:


> @hotte50
> 
> Gut geschrieben und gute Beschreibung zu den "Nebenbedingungen" #6
> 
> ...



Ihr habt beide absolut recht #h

@Det: genau das meinte ich.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Aber Steffen meinte wohl eher den Tarif, sprich die besseren Konditionen als Großversender, die dann 4 oder 6 EUR Tarife bekommen.



Na Leute, stellt euch das mal nicht so einfach vor mit den großzügigen Tarifen bei den Versendern.

Die Transportunternehmen (so sie denn überhaupt Konditionen anbieten!) sind auch alle Wirtschaftsunternehmen, die Gewinne erwirtschaften wollen und müssen.

Ich hab das vor einem dreiviertel Jahr mal durchgespielt und mir diverseste Angebote eingeholt.

Grundlage war die Annahme von 50 Paketen im Monat von jeweils bis zu 20 Kilo Gewicht.

Das günstigste Angebot kam von der DHL und lag bei 6,90 pro Paket (netto versteht sich) und das ganze prepaid (also für 12 Monate vorausbezahlt!) - bis hin zu 14 EUR (!!!) bei DPD mit Abholservice (geht bei mir nicht anders).

Meine Recherchen haben damals ergeben, dass - zumindest in meinem Einzugsgebiet - erstmal alles prepaid abgehandelt wird. Kann man aber nicht in Vorleistung gehen, ist man auf die normalen Preise angewiesen.

Großunternehmen oder solche, die ein großes Versandaufkommen haben, bekommen zumindest bei DPD und GLS eine Paketflatrate - sie zahlen also einen festen monatlichen Betrag und haben dafür quasi alle Pakete frei. ABER: um in die Regionen des Versandaufkommens zu gelangen, muss der Laden wirklich brummen - da sind 50 Pakete im Monat eher Peanuts!

Das nächste sind die reinen Verpackungskosten - ich hab einen Schreck bekommen, als ich gesehen habe, was Kartons so kosten.

Ich brauchte welche, die etwa 65cm lang waren. Ich habe bei eBay eine Charge von 100 Stk. geschossen, die mich etwa 190 Bucks gekostet haben. Mit Versand und Steuer komme ich also auf 2 EUR pro Karton. Und das sind nichtmal besonders stabile, sondern im Grunde genommen ganz billiges Zeug (einen 15Kilo Futtersack damit versenden konnte ich mir knicken - die Dinger sind schlichtweg gerissen!).

Nimmt man also wirklich ordentliches Material, kann man ganz schnell mal 5 EUR für einen Karton auf den Tisch packen - es sei denn, man kauft in 1000er Chargen ein.

Ok, den Karton habe ich, die Paketmarke ist bezahlt und nun? Nun muss noch verpackt werden. das kostet Zeit - je nachdem, wie sorgfältig ich das mache, mal mehr, mal weniger. Zukleben muss ich das ganze auch noch (für die, die mitrechnen wollen: Paketklebeband ist auch zu bezahlen im Großmarkt!).

Und schwups bin ich in meinem Beispiel ganz schnell bei 10 EUR Versandkosten.

Und dann kommt einer daher und regt sich auf, man würde als Gewerbetreibender doch aber blos 4 oder 6 EUR fürn Paket bezahlen...

Zugegeben - ich habe früher auch so gedacht, bis ich selbst in der Situation war, gewerblich zu versenden.

Und auch zugegeben - es versuchen immer wieder welche über die Versandkosten Geld zu verdienen aber in der Regel sind Versandkosten ganz knapp kalkuliert.

Gruß

Rico


----------



## hotte50 (6. November 2006)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...cerfat's unendliche Geschichte !!!*

Cerfat's unendliche Geschichte |supergri

wer anderen eine Grube gräbt, fällt selbst hinein....oder....

wie einer der sich über angebliche Versandkosten-Abzocke aufregt und dabei selber auf Abzocke aus ist :q:q:q

oder wie seht ihr dies hier ;+

1 x Schüttellampe für 1,99 + 3,00 Versand
ebay Artikelnummer: 170045544285

oder hier jetzt die Abzocke....
2 x Schüttellampe für 5,85 + 2,95 Versand |kopfkrat
ebay Artikelnummer: 170046554200
wer 2 kauft, darf also 1,87 mehr bezahlen....:q
naja....immerhin hat er den Versand dafür um 5 Cent reduziert..:q:q:q

cerfat, cerfat, aus dir wird nie ein vernünftiger ibääääähler #c

@cerfat, wer so oft und so viel neue Schüttellampen bei ibäääääh vertickt, kommt leicht in den Verdacht ein als "Privat" getarnter Gewerbetreibender zu sein. Schönen Gruß vom Finanzamt :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Muss Hotte einfach mal wieder nen Gruß sagen...


----------



## atibandi (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

warum zum geier gräbst du diese ollen alten kamellen immer wieder aus?
damit sich die leute mal wieder richtig aufregen und es mal wieder zoff und streit gibt?
finde ich ne ganz ganz arme nummer in der hoffnung das die mods da nen riegel vorschieben so wie sie es beim letzten mal auch getan haben!!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

@Darmstädter

Scheint dich ja doch brennend zu interessieren das Thema. 
Es gibt hier im Board ne Suchfunktion. Wenn man die benutzt, stolpert man über sowas und muss nix ausgraben. Jetzt darfste mich wieder "angraben" aber is eh schnulli. #d


----------



## mlkzander (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

ich finds gut mal wieder erinnert zu werden


----------



## Powie (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Man kann nur hoffen, das das neue Bewertungssystem bei ebay so wird wie angekündigt. Schaut man sich die letzten Bewertungen an, als auch zwichen den Zeilen. Wenn dann ein Käufer schreibt das die Verpackung sauschlecht war, dann glaub ich dem das auf's Wort. Und was ist das in diesem Falle wieder, nichts anderes als Rachbewertung, ist das Seriös ?Naja, wie erwähnt, viele solcher Händler werden falls so wird wie angekündigt, nur noch ROT sehn(und zu Recht), anders haben sie es eh nicht verdient.


----------



## Andre´ (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Da ich gestern in der Garage zufällig wieder die Ramsch-Rute gefunden habe die mir Ofenloch statt meiner ersteigerten Rute gesendet hatte, will ich hier mal wieder uppen. Reklamationen wurden auf übelste Art und Weise kommentiert , bzw ignoriert. 

Einfach eine Frechheit wie mit Kunden umgegangen wurde.



Und ja ^^ ich bin nachtragend  


Up für den thread damit da keiner mehr einkauft


----------



## Plättchenhaken (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*



Andre´ schrieb:


> Reklamationen wurden auf übelste Art und Weise kommentiert , bzw ignoriert.


Das ist dort nach wie vor an der Tagesordnung... #d


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. August 2013)

*AW: EBay Topbite (Ofenloch) ...*

Bin zufällig auf diesen Thread gestossen.

Hab vor langer, langer Zeit mal bei Ofenloch bestellt (nicht über Ebay). Erster Telefonkontakt, die Dame war irgendwie unfreundlich. Nunja, Ware bestellt und es war alles gut.

Dann kam die zweite Bestellung...

Meine über 70 Jahr alte Nachbarin hat die Ware angenommen. Das Paket war beschädigt, was man auch von aussen sehen konnte. Im Paket waren 3 Dip Flaschen aus dem Karpfenbereich Kaputt und die eine war durch Druck geöffnet. Es handelte sich dabei um die Dynamite Baits Flaschen mit 250ml Inhalt. Dück die mal per Hand auf...

Keine Ahnung wie man einem Paket sowas antun kann. Da musste man schon mit nem Stapler rüberfahren, oder mutwillig kraftvoll reintreten. Runterfallen scheidet aus.

Nunja, war ja nicht der Fehler von Ofenloch. Ich hab trotzdem mal angerufen. Ich wurde absolut unfreundlich behandelt, Kulanz oder dergleichen? Fehlanzeige.

Hab es dann dabei belassen und dort nie wieder bestellt. Mein alte Nachbarin kann ich ja schlecht anmachen, weil die zwar so nett ist und für mich ein Paket annimt, aber so blöd ist und nicht den Mut hat die Annahme zu verweigern bei offensichtlicher Beschädigung.

Zu der Zeit haben Freunde und ich richtig aufgerüstet. Un immer mit dem Karpfenkleinteilekram, wo richtig Marge drauf ist. Die Bestellung war auch im Bereich 300 Euro. Wenn die Ofenloch Leute einfach gesagt hätten, bei der nächsten Bestellung legen wir dir zwei Dips mit dazu, dann hätten die sich sicherlich noch über Bestellungen von dem einen oder anderne Tausender freuen dürfen (!). So wurde es eben nichts.

Kann Ofenloch rein rechtlich nichts vorwerfen, aber mit so einer Geschäftspolitik binden die mich jedenfalls nicht. 

Unsere Fox Boxen haben wir dann eben mit Hilfe von anderen Läden voll gemacht.


----------

